# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Правильное написание полков

## Д.Срибный

В литературе встречается разное написание полков, хотелось бы выработать единое мнение на этот счет.

Насколько я помню, в документах аббревиатуры полков пишутся строчными буквами и курсивом, например:

830 _окплвп_

Так?

А как с гвардейскими полками? Встречаются написания:

ГвИАП, гвиап, гиап... как правильно, кто знает?

----------


## AC

> Насколько я помню, в документах аббревиатуры полков пишутся строчными буквами и курсивом, например: 830 _окплвп_ Так? А как с гвардейскими полками? Встречаются написания: ГвИАП, гвиап, гиап... как правильно, кто знает?


1) Почему обязательно курсивом?
2) Я всегда писал раздельно -- гв иап или гв мсд. По-моему это правильно, поскольку "гвардейский" -- всего лишь один из почетных титулов при "уставном" наименовании части.
А если еще и Краснознаменный, тот тогда что? Гкиап?
А если еще и дважды ордена Суворова? То Гкдосиап?
Так можно до абсурдов досокращаться.
Кстати, в рабочих штабных документах "гвардейскость" и пр. титулы, как правило, не упоминаются, и все полки называются стандартно -- иап, шап, бап...
Употребление сокращений типа "гиап" или "гвиап" характерно, скорее, для "штатских" исторических документов или литературы.

----------


## Д.Срибный

насколько я помню, курсивом пишется в штабных документах...

----------


## Nazar

В открытых документах упоминались только номера в\ч, даже вся авиация СФ имела обозначение как в\ч63839,а командующий был соответственно командиром этой в\ч
В закрытых документах писалось например так 967одрап и все никаких титулов,орденов,гвардий и т.д.,
А все остальное писалось в неофициальных документах

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот, Сергей Исаев пишет:




> Действительно. Я этой темой озаботился, когда готовил текст для издательства. После долгих консультаций опытный (и совсем немолодая) корректор из МО сказала (так я текст и готовил):
> 
> истребительный авиаполк, авиадивизия, авиакорпус - 123 иап, 34 гиад, 3 гиак (обычный шрифт, строчные буквы, без -й или -го), только "воздушная армия" пишется заглавными буквами - 3 ВА.
> 
> "-й, -го" и т.д. возникают только в полном названии части - 434-й истребительный авиационный полк, но - 434 иап!
> 
> Однако единых правил написания не существует. Дополнительным аргументом в правильности слов моего корректора послужила переписка со С.А. Микояном, который всегда (надо полагать по старой привычке)пишет 32 гиап (обычный шрифт, но НЕ курсив). Курсивное написание полков/дивизий смотрится в тексте тяжело и неоправданно. Ведь курсив - это (с точки зрения полиграфистов) выделение слова в тексте!
> 
> С уважением,
> Сергей Исаев


Ну, значица, так тому и быть! :-)

----------


## Nazar

Все правильно Сергей написал,только относится это к открытой печати  :D

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну мы и есть "открытая печать" :-)

----------


## Nazar

Ну тоды разобрались :D

----------


## sss

Привнося струю здорового формализма, хочу, ничего не добавляя, написать более четко:
- части и соединения (звено, отряд, эскадрилья, полк, дивизия, корпус) пишутся строчными (маленькими) буквами - обаз, орао, овэ, огсап, втад, тбак
- объединения (я из этого уровня знаю только воздушные армии, но, возможно, были или есть еще какие-то объединения?) пишутся прописными (заглавными) буквами - ВА, ОА ПВО

(мне в этой вполне четкой схеме остается непонятным, почему тогда *всегда* пишут "ЦПАТ", а не "цпат" и "ЦБП и ПЛС", а не "цбп и плс"  :o  :o  :o )

по поводу гвардейских буковок в сокращенных наименованиях - написание гвиап представляется мне выбивающимся из правил, и оттого неверным. Вставлять "г" следует непосредственно перед буквой, обозначающей назначение части: огсап, ограп (а не горап, госап - как я видел иногда кое-где)

----------


## Сергей Колосов

В сокращённой абривиатуре не пишутся почётные звания.

Например:
"226 Отдельный Гвардейский Краснознамённый Сталинградо-Катовитский авиационный полк"
сокращённо записывается как 226 оап.

----------


## Nazar

> В сокращённой абривиатуре не пишутся почётные звания.


Пишутся, но в неофициальных документах , я выше об этом уже писал



> В открытых документах упоминались только номера в\ч, даже вся авиация СФ имела обозначение как в\ч63839,а командующий был соответственно командиром этой в\ч
> В закрытых документах писалось например так 967одрап и все никаких титулов,орденов,гвардий и т.д.,
> А все остальное писалось в неофициальных документах

----------


## Сергей Колосов

В неофицальных документах можно писать даже с использованием ненормативной лексики.

Неофицальные (сленговые) названия полков даются самими военнослужащими и в них как правило отсутствуют почётные звания.

Так в гарнизонах Дальней авиации, при совмесном базировании, один из полков, как правило, называли "Монголами", а другой по разному: "Китайцы" - Полтава, "Огородники" - Узин, и т.д.

----------


## Nazar

> В неофицальных документах можно писать даже с использованием ненормативной лексики.


Вы прекрасно поняли, что я хотел сказать, зачем передергивать :Confused:  , или будем разбираться, что есть неофициальный, а что официальный документ :Smile:  



> Неофицальные (сленговые) названия полков даются самими военнослужащими и в них как правило отсутствуют почётные звания.


А это к чему?, так для ликбеза? :Wink:  



> Так в гарнизонах Дальней авиации, при совмесном базировании, один из полков, как правило, называли "Монголами", а другой по разному: "Китайцы" - Полтава, "Огородники" - Узин, и т.д.


А это хорошо известно, соседний с 967м, 24й полк, у нас в гарнизоне именно так и именовали  "Монголами"

----------


## Spotter

> Например:
> "226 Отдельный Гвардейский Краснознамённый Сталинградо-Катовитский авиационный полк"
> сокращённо записывается как 226 оап.


А вот пример-то неверный!
Правильно должно быть так:
*226 отдельный гвардейский авиационный Сталинградо-Катовитский Краснознамённый полк*  :Tongue:  

Да и почетное наименование у вас слегка того..

----------


## Сергей Колосов

Типа подколол?!

Пример был дан чтобы показать разницу между полным и сокращённым наименованием.

Правильное же название звучало так:
226-й гвардейский бомбардировочный Сталинградско-Катовицкий Краснознаменный авиационный полк

----------


## Spotter

> Типа подколол?!


Самую малость  :Smile:  




> Пример был дан чтобы показать разницу между полным и сокращённым наименованием.


Это понятно, я о другом




> Правильное же название звучало так:
> 226-й гвардейский бомбардировочный Сталинградско-Катовицкий Краснознаменный авиационный полк


Вот это как раз и неправильно
Должно быть:
номер, отдельный [если применнимо], гвардейский [если применнимо], род [напр. бомбардировочный] авиационный [почетные наименования если имеются] [нагады если имеются] полк (дивизия,...) [имени ... если имеется] Так должно быть. По крайней мере, в 1970-2000х гг. Ранее м.б. иначе, не уверен.
*226-й гвардейский бомбардировочный авиационный Сталинградско-Катовицкий Краснознаменный полк*

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Что Димыч, забыл тактику?!
Друзья хочу расстроить многих. Стиль написания подразделений, частей, соединений и объединений жестко определен военной топографией и тактикой (той ее частью которая учит "поднимать карту", т.е. наносить обстановку (тактическую или иную) на пустой карте). Этому учили во всех военных училищах на первом курсе. Дорогой моему сердцу SSS примерно на 4 с "+" пояснил этот вопрос. Со строчной буквы пишется все от подразделений (!) до соединений включительно. С прописной буквы обозначаются объединения. Кроме армий, к слову, к последним относятся корпуса. Полные наименования частей с гвардейскими и прочими регалиями пишутся только в историческом формуляре части (имелся в каждой). Наименования сокращенные учреждений центрального подчинения пишутся в соответствии с правилами русского языка - начальные буквы входящих в название слов пишутся в сокращенном наименовании (аббревиатуре) большими - научно исследовательский институт - НИИ
На счет курсива. Это на картах требовалось писать чертежным шрифтом и там угол 75 градусов получался. В обычных документах курсив был не обязателен. Хотя особо рьяные штабисты этим грешили. 
Ну и согласно правил нашего родного языка никаких "-й", "-го" и прочего после цифры в наименовании стоять не может. Ибо это название, а не перечисляемое числительное. Надпись 290-й одрап следует читать так - двести девяностый по счету одрап. Так можно писать, когда хочешь увековечить фразу: "Копать от меня до следующеГО столба!"
Так было при советской власти в 70-е - 80-е годы. Как это сейчас надо спросить молодеж.

В заключение хочется сказать, что военные (за исключением некоторых личностей типа меня и штабистов) с презрением относятся к этим вопросам. Результат мы видим не только в наших книгах, но и в массе официальных документов. Ибо солдат, который раньше тыкал пальцем в клавиши пишмашинки, рождая документы, даже и не слышал об этом. Теперь наверное ситуация поменялась пальцем в клаву компа тычет ЗНШ, но до того ль ему горемычному...

----------


## xerf

Дело в том, что мой давний знакомый и сослуживец Сергей Колосов(и бывший лётчик, кстати) в последние годы тянул на себе всю документацию штаба. Собаку на этом сьел. Отошёл от дел буквально на днях. Поэтому его знания не могут вызывать сомнений.

----------


## Topper

Не совсем молодежь, но в 1998 - 2004 г. на картах ЦКП ВВС во флажках писали "такой-то (число без "-й") гв. иап (шап, бап и т.д.)" курсивом, строчными буквами. Корпус, армия - как и говорилось выше - прописными буквами. В справке-докладе (основные события за истекшие сутки, представлялся Главкому ВВС за подписью ДГ ЦКП) писали так же, но прямым шрифтом. Не поверите, но года до 2001 или 2002 для написания этого документа использовался Lexicon и комп с 286-м процессором.
Правила написания наименований войсковых частей были в "Правилах оформления боевых документов" (жаль, книжку отдал, когда увольнялся).

----------


## Сергей Колосов

Даже не спорте:
"авиационный" пишется перед "полк", после написания почётных званий и назначнения.
Туда можно впихнуть и "танковый", убрав "бомбардировачный". И будет правильно.

Сущность написания названий в универсальности названий. Общий подход во всех Вооруженных силах позволяет маршалам на картах быстро ориентироватся в ситуации, независимо от принадлежности войск.

Что касается "Правил оформления боевых документов", то сегодня о них мало кто слышал. Документы оформляются по указаниям, иногда совершенно абсурдным, вышестоящего штаба, без раздумий и уточнений. Пытающихся сделать в соответствии с требованиями руководящих документов сразу зачисляют в "умные" с вытекающими последствиями.

Сегодня очень актуально высказывание моего взводного, ныне покойного, Григория Дмитриевича Ясинского, после занятий по Уставам ВС: "А что мне Устав, у меня есть приказание полковника Котова".

----------


## Garik38

Вот это как раз и неправильно
Должно быть:
номер, отдельный [если применнимо], гвардейский [если применнимо], род [напр. бомбардировочный] авиационный [почетные наименования если имеются] [нагады если имеются] полк (дивизия,...) [имени ... если имеется] Так должно быть. По крайней мере, в 1970-2000х гг. Ранее м.б. иначе, не уверен.


Прошу прощения, но, прежле чем учить кого-либо правильному написанию аббревиатуры, надо русскому языку научиться. Слово "ПРИМЕНИМО" пишется с одним "Н"

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вот это как раз и неправильно
> Должно быть:
> номер, отдельный [если применнимо], гвардейский [если применнимо], род [напр. бомбардировочный] авиационный [почетные наименования если имеются] [нагады если имеются] полк (дивизия,...) [имени ... если имеется] Так должно быть. По крайней мере, в 1970-2000х гг. Ранее м.б. иначе, не уверен.
> 
> Прошу прощения, но, прежле чем учить кого-либо правильному написанию аббревиатуры, надо русскому языку научиться. Слово "ПРИМЕНИМО" пишется с одним "Н"


Прошу прощения, но как админ форума замечу, что прежде чем учить других русскому языку, неплохо бы самому научиться: 
"применнимо"... "нагады"... "прежле"...

----------


## Micro

Я бывший военный переводчик ННА ГДР, и у меня сохранился соответствующий документ, Richtlinie Nr. 037/8/001 &#220;bersetzen von Gefechtsdokumenten. 
Это, конечно, не документ ВС СССР, но все предписания относительно русского языка там соответсвуют советским нормативам. 
Кто знает немцев, знает, что у них с такими делами строго.  :Smile:  

Может быть, кому-нибудь интересно (хотя объяснения на немецком языке).

----------


## Fighter

Надо отличать официальные исторические документы, написанные на пишущих машинках, на которых не было курсива, карты,нарисованные от руки и современные "машинные" документы. Принято номера и сокращенные названия подразделений, частей и соединений (до дивизии включительно) писать курсивом прописными буквами, напрмер, _1/32 иап_, _927 иап_, _16 иад_, названия объединений заглавными  _71 АК, 16 ВА_. Звания  и почетные наименования употреблялись при полном наименовании частей, хотя в исторических документах часто можно встретить сокращения типа Гв. и т.д.

----------


## sss

> Надо отличать официальные исторические документы, написанные на пишущих машинках, на которых не было курсива, карты,нарисованные от руки и современные "машинные" документы. Принято номера и сокращенные названия подразделений, частей и соединений (до дивизии включительно) писать курсивом прописными буквами, напрмер, _1/32 иап_, _927 иап_, _16 иад_, названия объединений заглавными  _71 АК, 16 ВА_.


как человек, имеющий по работе некоторое отношение к графическому дизайну, и, соответственно, типографике (т.е. своду традиций по использованию шрифтов), хотел бы заметить, что возможности, появившиеся в последние годы на компьютерах, дали доступ к оформлению документов многим персонам, начисто лишенным шрифтовой культуры. Так что использование курсива в *некоторых* случаях - на мой взгляд, всего лишь демонстрация того, что пользователь сумел овладеть программой MS Word и присвоить куску текста атрибут Italic.




> прописными буквами, напрмер, _1/32 иап_, _927 иап_, _16 иад_


чтобы не было разночтений:
иап, иад - это *строчные* буквы
ИАП, ИАД - это *ПРОПИСНЫЕ* буквы

----------


## Spotter

Вот ссылка:
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/05/04_05/w.html

Впервые строгая последовательность при упоминании наград и почетных наименований частей и соединений была установлена директивой Генштаба Красной Армии № орг/2/2143 н/с от 27 декабря 1943 г. Эта последовательность подтверждена приказом министра обороны РФ от 12 апреля 2001 г. Она такова: номер части, соединения – 4-я, 76-я; 212-й; отдельная (отдельный) – только для отдельных частей и соединений до бригады включительно; гвардейская; род войск – стрелковая, танковая, истребительная авиационная; присвоенное наименование – Киевская, Таманская, Кантемировская; государственные награды – Краснознаменная ордена Суворова (степень орденов не указывается); часть, соединение – рота, батарея, батальон, дивизион, полк, бригада, дивизия, корпус; имя, присвоенное соединению или части, – имени Александра Матросова.
Закончим примерами правильного наименования соединений: 89-я гвардейская стрелковая Белгородско-Харьковская Краснознаменная ордена Суворова дивизия; 2-я минно-торпедная авиационная Рананская Краснознаменная дивизия имени Н.А. Острякова.
 :Wink:

----------


## AC

Наткнулся тут практически одновременно в нескольких статьях, авторитетно подписанных в качестве авторов тт. полковниками и подполковниками, сразу на 3 варианта сокрашения термина "авиационно-техническая база" -- АТехБ, АвТехБ и АТБ...
И какое же из них вы, господа специалисты, прикажете считать правильным?
Это не подколка типа экзамена, просто сам реально хочу разобраться...

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Выше в общем-то по этому поводу вскользь прошлись. В русском языке есть два правила сокращений насколько помниться. Первое -это обрезание части одного или всех слов в наименованиях предприятий и учреждений. "Техприбор",ГлавМосстрой, ГИПроводхоз и т.п. Второе - по первым буквам слов в словосочетании. Авиационная техническая база -АТБ. Таким образом с точки зрения языка сокращение АвТехбаза допустимо, но ... НИАСа к сожалению под рукой нет, но помниться там все сокращения по заглавным буквам слов были. Поэтому АвТех и т.п. неологизмы перекочевали из рукописей или редакторы постарались. И с точки зрения нормативных документов используемых в авиации (для АТБ и гражданской и военной) они (сокращения такие) мягко говоря неправомочны. Просто за такие вещи не цепляются особо вот и вылезают они. На эксплуатацию техники это в общем-то не влияет. Это больше относится к термину "штабная культура". Вещь крайне полезная. К сожалению не все ею обладают. Извините за длинный пост.

----------


## Panda-9

Изложу свою позицию по поводу сокращений:
1)	наличие правила, когда в военной документации сокращения пишутся строчными буквами (иап, гиад и т.д.) не оспариваю - не спорить же с очевидным,
2)	данное правило не соответствует нормам русского литературного языка (о чем, как я понял, немного сказал «дядюшка Бу»:-)). По правилам книжным, журнальным, газетным (речь не о штабных, полковых и других военных документах) правильно было бы писать ИАП, ГИАД (даже ГвИАД) и АТБ, конечно. Строчными буквами пишется только то, что потом склоняется (комсомол и тот же Главмосстрой), т. е. является самостоятельным словом и живет своей жизнью. В отличие от КПСС и МГТС. С точки зрения ПРАВИЛ русского языка нет разницы между ВА (воздушной армией) и ОКПЛВЭ (не окплвэ! – отдельной, понимашь, корабельной...),
3)	переносить «военные» правила в «штатские» публикации неправильно, так как *нормам* ЯЗЫКА (РУССКОГО ЛИТЕРАТУРНОГО) это противоречит. И видеть это сплошь и рядом – *досадно*.
Усё!

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Я все же хотел бы, совершенно без "наезда" и уж конечно без злобы, несколько возразить уважаемому Panda-9 по п\п его поста 
////3) переносить «военные» правила в «штатские» публикации неправильно, так как нормам ЯЗЫКА (РУССКОГО ЛИТЕРАТУРНОГО) это противоречит. И видеть это сплошь и рядом – досадно./////
Здесь переносятся не правила, которые придумали тупоголовые военные не ведающие русский язык, а внутриведомственные термины. Ибо эта аббревиатура именно к этой категории относится. Поэтому ни один редактор не будет против написания термина так, как это установило ведомство. А ведомство мое бывшее его установило так по самой тривиальной причине. Попробуйте на "поднятой" карте (кстати еще одно "не русское" употребление слова) быстро понять где полки, где дивизии расположены (т.е части и соединения), а где армии (объединения). Ведь на картах сухопутной армии или тем более фронта черт ногу сломит от нанесенной обстановки (пару раз видеть приходилось). И решили это делать давно. Мне кажется еще до Великой Отечественной войны. Я не исключаю, что с тех пор правила сокращения могли поменяться (я вот писал в свое время Таллин. А потом в конце 80-х мне сказали, что по правилам современного русского языка надо писать Таллинн. А почему на русском языке столица Китая пишется и читается Пекин, хотя на китайском это Бейжень - так и вообще непонятно). Но целесообразности менять правила оформления боевых документов к коим относится карта командира - не видится.
Поэтому и надо спокойно относиться к "русскому написанию" авиасокращений (все с большой буквы) иже как и к "военному" написанию (с маленькой и большой в зависимости от термина). 
Это такой же полемический вопрос как вопрос о том как писать: мотор или двигатель, штепсельный разъем или соединитель, нога шасси или стойка шасси, бустер или гидроусилитель, ну и т.д.
На мой взгляд, если уж автор претендует на звание типа историка, то исторически будет более правильно сохранять "военное" написание. Но если он борец за чистоту русского языка - так хай пишет как считает нужным. Уж за это его точно никто ногами пинать не будет. Нет помоему у нас таких маньяков...

----------


## Panda-9

Тут вроде бы почти консенсус. И предмета спора почти и не видно. Но кое-что обозначу.



> Я все же хотел бы, совершенно без "наезда" и уж конечно без злобы,


Именно, что без оных



> Здесь переносятся не правила, которые придумали тупоголовые военные не ведающие русский язык, а внутриведомственные термины.


О тупоголовости не говорил, и в мыслях не имел.



> Поэтому ни один редактор не будет против написания термина так, как это установило ведомство.


Был бы я редактором, я б возразил :Smile:  



> А ведомство мое бывшее его установило так по самой тривиальной причине. Попробуйте на "поднятой" карте (кстати еще одно "не русское" употребление слова) быстро понять где полки, где дивизии расположены (т.е части и соединения), а где армии (объединения). Ведь на картах сухопутной армии или тем более фронта черт ногу сломит от нанесенной обстановки (пару раз видеть приходилось). И решили это делать давно. Мне кажется еще до Великой Отечественной войны.


Это как раз понятно, ибо естественно и разумно.



> Я не исключаю, что с тех пор правила сокращения могли поменяться (я вот писал в свое время Таллин. А потом в конце 80-х мне сказали, что по правилам современного русского языка надо писать Таллинн.


Во-во, и я в это попал. А пару лет назад отошел от этих *мимолетных* правил и назло всяким автоматическим "граммерам" пишу с одним "н". Кстати, не только я. Но и в литературе тож встречается... А еще КорелДро13 упорно заменял мне Белоруссию на Беларусь - пришлось "е" взять из латинского алфавита. :Smile:   Так что в соблюдении правил лоб расшибать не нужно (устанавливатели правил не идеальны и могут ошибаться).



> Но целесообразности менять правила оформления боевых документов к коим относится карта командира - не видится.


И мне тоже - не видится.



> Поэтому и надо спокойно относиться к "русскому написанию" авиасокращений (все с большой буквы) .


Да, конечно, ежели не на военной карте!



> иже как и к "военному" написанию (с маленькой и большой в зависимости от термина). .


А вот нет. Нет и все! - ежели о повествовательной книге речь.



> Это такой же полемический вопрос как вопрос о том как писать: мотор или двигатель, штепсельный разъем или соединитель, нога шасси или стойка шасси, бустер или гидроусилитель, ну и т.д..


Нет-нет. Здесь синонимы. Это иное. Можно так или иначе. В беллетристике, по вкусу. Кроме тех случаев, когда "по уставу" положено писать "двигатель", то и быть ему "двигателем" ("мотором" быть нельзя). (Здесь не говорю о реактивных двигателях - они не моторы).



> На мой взгляд, если уж автор претендует на звание типа историка, то исторически будет более правильно сохранять "военное" написание. Но если он борец за чистоту русского языка - так хай пишет как считает нужным. Уж за это его точно никто ногами пинать не будет. Нет помоему у нас таких маньяков...


Если автор типа историка, то тогда о средних веках он должен писать на старославянском. Так что ль? Нет. Если автор пишет "литературу" (пусть и историческую), то тогда  по правилам языка и должон писать.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Ну раз мой визави почти редактор(может себя на его место поставить), то продолжу. И прошу извинить усех за офф топ.

Вернусь к моторам-двигателям. Вот до принятия новых стандартов на рубеже 70-х -80-х годов штепсельные разъемы были ШР и они же так и маркировались на заводах. а потом их по ГОСТ стали именовать соединитель С. Но еще долгое время старые разъемы были в ходу и потому использовали в авиации такую фразу "соединитель ШР". Так вот как сейчас писать про них стоящих на самолете Ту-16 - штепсельный разъем или же соединитель. Не зря и по поводу нога-стойка упомянул. Вот в старых туполевских техописаниях пишут "нога шасси", а в более современных пишут "стойка". Так мне как правильнее писать по современному или по-старому. Ведь повторюсь - это термины ведомственные, а не общеупотребительная речь. Вот и с двигателями такая же ситуация. Они до определенного года моторами были а потом академики сказали что с точки зрения русского языка их надо двигателями называть. И теперь какую-нибудь железку от Ньюпора времен 1 мировой называть мотором или двигателем в текстах писаных сейчас? Кстати еще в 50-х реактивные двигатели были моторами. Возьмите старые ТО. Поглядите. Очень любопытное это дело. Были палаты боярские в Москве так их теперь квартирами улучшенной планировки что ли называть? Или по модному элитным жильем?
Каково ваше мнение?!
Есть, правда, еще один аргумент, но его "на закуску" приберегу.

----------


## Panda-9

> Ну раз мой визави почти редактор(может себя на его место поставить), .


О нет! "Почти редакторов" не бывает. Но почему бы не стать на его место? :Smile:  




> Ведь повторюсь - это термины ведомственные, а не общеупотребительная речь.


Так я только и говорю об общеупотребительной (то бишь литературной) речи. Ведомственную не трогаю. Ибо со своим уставом, да в чужой монастырь... Кому хочется неприятностей!




> Кстати еще в 50-х реактивные двигатели были моторами. Возьмите старые ТО. Поглядите. .


Да, помню, читал. Но тут у нас незаметно пошло большущее расширение темы. От прописных/строчных перешли к терминологии. Надо ли?.. Тут ведь вот как получается: вкусовое это, да в умелых руках и толково выйти может. Ежели Вы пишите несколько "под старину", то и пользоваться, конечно, _красивее_ будет старыми терминами. "Мотор ВК-1" очень даже хорошо будет. Вероятно, кто-то и оценит (да и многи причастные к теме и тем годам). Но ежели пишете повествовательно, без художеств и нюансов, то и "двигатель М-25" вполне сгодится (хотя при жизни он был исключительно "мотором"). Тут ведь много всякого всего (нюансов), заставляющих автора подбирать наиболее подходящее слово из арсенала синонимов.



> Были палаты боярские в Москве так их теперь квартирами улучшенной планировки что ли называть? Или по модному элитным жильем?


Ежели по сути это палаты боярские и остались по сей день таковыми, то сегодня о них (сегодняшних, например, музейных) надо писать именно так, то есть "палаты". Если о старине речь, о былых временах, то, конечно, тогда это были "палаты боярские", и так писать, конечно, тоже правильно. Но, кстати, если вы сегодняшний исследователь... рынка жилья в XV веке, то врядли Вам хватит той терминологии. И придется новояз применить. Увы.
Но - еще раз - мы не с этого начинали... Да может и закончили. Почему-то не вижу я предмета _спора_. Вы говорите о ведомственном яззыке, я ж - о литературном.

----------


## Привод

> В литературе встречается разное написание полков, хотелось бы выработать единое мнение на этот счет.
> 
> Насколько я помню, в документах аббревиатуры полков пишутся строчными буквами и курсивом, например:
> 
> 830 _окплвп_
> 
> Так?
> 
> А как с гвардейскими полками? Встречаются написания:
> ...


Отдельные эскадрильи, полки: 298 овэ, 235 гв. иап, 48 орап, 35 бап, 641 ошап, 34 одрап. Части связи и РТО также: 73 опс, 24 обс рто. В привязке к соединению или объединению 9 иад, 16 ВА, 8 ОА ПВО, ВВС МВО.

----------


## timsz

В связи с нововведениями... Как "авиабаза" сокращается? 6977 АБ? Или аб?

----------


## Nazar

> В связи с нововведениями... Как "авиабаза" сокращается? 6977 АБ? Или аб?


Я видел написание с маленькой буквы ( в официальном документе )

----------


## Архангельск

> ...В закрытых документах писалось например так 967одрап и все никаких титулов,орденов,гвардий и т.д.,


Наставлением по переписке штабов и другими, в т.ч. документами боевого планирования, предписывалось указывать принадлежность части к гвардии (Советской Гвардии). Опускались почетные наименования и награды части...
Примеры: 234 гв. иап, (234 гвардейский (Проскуровский Краснознаменный ордена Кутузова III степени и Александра Невского) истребительный авиационный полк (имени маршала авиации И.Н. Кожедуба)) 9 ИАД, ВВС МВО (До 16 ВА)
73 гв. иап (73 гвардейский (Сталинградско-Венский Краснознаменный, ордена Богдана Хмельницкого) истребительный авиационный полк))
559 апиб (559 авиационный полк истребителей-бомбардировщиков)
19 гв. апиб (19 гвардейский авиационный полк истребителей-бомбардировщиков).



> ... например так 967одрап и все никаких титулов,орденов,гвардий и т.д.,


Например 47 гв. орап иногда некорректно  пишут 47 ограп. 
Еще пример: (Из Сухопутных войск) 1 гв. мсп, 2 гв. МСД, 1 ТА, МВО (1 гвардейский (Севастопольский...) мотострелковый полк, 2 гвардейской (Таманской...орденов...) мотострелковой дивизии, 1 Танковой Армии, Ордена Ленина Московского Военного Округа. 
Гвардейскую принадлежность всегда указывали во избежание путаницы частей с одинаковой нумерацией в их действительном наименовании. (2 гвардейский иап и 2 иап, как пример)

----------


## timsz

> Я видел написание с маленькой буквы ( в официальном документе )


Увидел на сайте МО сокращение "аб", которое означало "авиационная бригада". Авиабаза в основном вижу "АвБ".

Как же правильно?

----------


## Nazar

> Увидел на сайте МО сокращение "аб", которое означало "авиационная бригада". Авиабаза в основном вижу "АвБ".
> 
> Как же правильно?


Насколько мне известно, авиабаза раньше сокращалась через косую, вот так а/б.

----------


## timsz

Насколько я понимаю, раньше она не была подразделением. Поэтому могло поменяться.

----------


## Nazar

> Насколько я понимаю, раньше она не была подразделением. Поэтому могло поменяться.


Подразделением не являлась, но сокращение такое было.

----------


## leha-lp

Правильно АвБ, АГ.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНАЯ АВИАЦИЯ
(АВИАЦИЯ ВВС И ПВО СССР/РФ)


№ подразделения	Аэродром дислокации	Район базирования	Мат. часть	Прим.
1-й ГИАП	Текель	ЮГВ	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17	1-й Гвардейский «Красногвардейский» дважды Краснознаменный орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 49701; в 1946-50гг. базировался на аэродроме ВЕСПРЕМ; принимал участие в событиях в Венгрии 1956г.; в 1959г. стал истребительно-бомбардировочным
2-й ГИАП	Кызыл-Агач 	ОБО ПВО	Ла-7 =» Ла-9 =» МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17/П/ПФ	2-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Оршанский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в 1967г. стал истребительно-бомбардировочным; 2-я АЭ полка была именной («Монгольский арат»); в 1945-48гг. последовательно базировался на аэродромах ДЬЕР, СЕКЕШФЕХЕРВАР, КЕНЬЕРИ (Венгрия), в 1948г. перебазирован на аэродром ПИРСАГАТ (ОБО ПВО; в ПВО передан в 1949г.), в 1952г. – на аэродром Кызыл-Агач; в 1955г. две АЭ были переданы в состав 627-го ИАП, полк был доукомплектован
3-й ИАП	Шпротава	СГВ	МиГ-17ПФ	3-й Краснознаменный ИАП; до 1955г. базировался на Дальнем Востоке; в 1961г. перебазирован на аэродром КШИВА (СГВ); с перевооружением на Су-7Б стал истребительно-бомбардировочным
3-й ГИАП	Крымск	СКВО	Су-27	В/ч 21788; сформирован из 562-го ИАП в 2001г.
5-й ГИАП	Шармемек 	ЮГВ	МиГ-23М/УБ =» МиГ-29	5-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Берлинский» ордена Богдана Хмельницкого II степени ИАП; в/ч 23301; принимал участие в событиях в Венгрии 1956г.; некоторое время базировался на аэродроме ПАПА; расформирован в 1990г.
9-й ГИАП	Андижан 	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =»МиГ-19 =» Су-9, Су-11 =» Су-15 =» Су-27	9-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Одесский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 21842; расформирован
9-й ГИАП	Килп-Явр	10-я А ВВС и ПВО	Су-27	9-й Гвардейский «Виленский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП ВВС РФ; в/ч 25189; сформирован в 2001г. слиянием 470-го ГИАП и 941-го ИАП; расформирован в 2009г.
11-й ИАП	Горелово	ЛенВО	МиГ-15	
14-й ГИАП	Курск-Восточный (Халино) 	МВО	Як-9Т/У, Як-11, По-2 =» МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-21Ф/Ф-13/ПФ/СМ =» МиГ-23/М =» МиГ-29	14-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Ленинградский» ордена Кутузова ИАП им. Жданова; позывной «Ильмень»; в 1945-57гг. базировался на аэродроме УНГРУ (ПрибВО), в 1957-60гг. – на аэродроме КАЛОЧ (ЮГВ); в 1960-91гг. – на аэродроме КИШКУНЛАЦХАЗА (ЮГВ), в 1991-99гг.  –  на аэродроме ЖЕРДЕВСКАЯ (МВО), с 1999г. – на аэродроме Курск-Восточный; в/ч 43167 (в ЮГВ – в/ч 55711); на МиГ-15 перевооружен в 1951г., на МиГ-17 – в 1953г., на МиГ-21 – в 1959г., на МиГ-23 – в 1979г., на МиГ-29 – в 1986г.
15-й ИАП	Румбула	ПрибВО	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-19	15-й «Оршанский» ИАП им. Ф.Э. Дзержинского
16-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 97-й (по другим данным – 92-й) ИАД
17-й ИАП	Орловка 	ДальВО	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17П =» … =» МиГ-29	В составе 303-й ИАД принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее
18-й ГИАП	Галенки 	ДальВО	МиГ-15 =» … =» МиГ-21СМ	18-й Гвардейский Дважды Краснознаменный «Витебский» орденов Суворова II степени и Почетного легиона ИАП; до 1950г. базировался на аэродроме ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ; в 1952-53-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 303-й ИАД; в 1982г. (МиГ-21СМ) стал истребительно-бомбардировочным (см.)
18-й ИАП	Шпротава	СГВ	МиГ-17	Сформирован в 1938г. на аэродроме ХАБАРОВСК; с 1945г. базировался на территории Китая: ДАЛЬНИЙ (ДАОЛЯН) (1952-53гг.), САНЬШИЛИПУ (1953-54гг.), ПУЛАНЬДЯНЬ (1954-55гг.), на базе полка проводилось обучение китайских летчиков; с перевооружением на Су-7Б стал истребительно-бомбардировочным
19-й ГИАП	Миллерово	СКВО	МиГ-29	19-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный ИАП; до 1993г. был истребительно-бомбардировочным и базировался на аэродроме ЛЕРЦ (ГСВГ)
20-й ГИАП	Коттобус	ГСВГ	МиГ-15	В 1953г. перебазирован на аэродром НОЙ-ВЕЛЬЦОВ (ГСВГ); стал истребительно-бомбардировочным
22-й ГИАП	Центральная Угловая (Артём)	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9, Як-25 =» МиГ-23М =» Су-27/СМ	Старейшая часть ПВО, ведет свою историю с лет гражданской войны; на МиГ-23М был перевооружен в 1979г.
22-й ИАП	Безречная 	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Як-28П =» Су-11 =»Су-15ТМ	22-й Краснознаменный «Халхингольский» ИАП; впоследствии (предположительно) сокращен до авиационной эскадрильи с сохранением номера и изменением наименования на «ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ СПЕЦИАЛЬНАЯ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНАЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ ЭСКАДРИЛЬЯ» (Су-15ТМ)
23-й ИАП	Ржев	ОМО ПВО	Су-9, Су-11	В/ч 74456
23-й ИАП	Дземги	11-я ОА ПВО	Су-27/СМ	Сформирован в 2000г. из состава 60-го и 404-го ИАП
25-й ИАП		СКВО	МиГ-17	
27-й ГИАП	Уч-Арал	САВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-21ПФМ =» МиГ-21бис/УМ/УС	27-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Выборгский» ИАП; в/ч 55748; до 1971г. базировался на аэродроме ПУШКИН (ЛенВО); в 1981-82гг. принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД); в 1988г. передан из ВВС в ПВО; с 1989г. с боевого дежурства был снят и выполнял функции учебного; расформирован в 1992г.
28-й ГИАП	Андреаполь	ОМО ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-25П =» МиГ-23П, МиГ-25ПД =» МиГ-29	28-й Гвардейский «Ленинградский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 06843; позывной «Баритон»; принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 151-й ИАД
28-й ИАП	Барсуки (Кричев-6)	ОМО ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-25	В/ч 35468; расформирован в 1990г. (по другим данным – в 1993г.)
29-й ГИАП	Кубинка     	МВО	МиГ-15/бис	Базировался в Кубинке до 1950г., был перебазирован на аэродром САНЬШИЛИПУ (Китай); принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 50-й ИАД; в 1960-х гг. полк базировался в Ленинградской области, был расформирован в конце 1960-х гг.
30-й ГИАП	Паланга 	ПрибВО	Ла-11 =» МиГ-15	
31-й ГИАП	Зерноград  	СКВО	МиГ-23М/УМ =» МиГ-29, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	31-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Никопольский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП им. Героя Советского Союза Н.Е.Глазова; в/ч 57669, позывной «Самокатчик»; на МиГ-23М перевооружен в 1974г.; до 1993г. базировался на аэродроме ФАЛКЕНСБЕРГ (ГСВГ), входя в состав 6-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Донецкой» «Сегедской» ордена Суворова ИАД; принимал участие в боевых действиях в Чечне
32-й ГИАП	Шаталово 	МВО	МиГ-9 =» МиГ-15=» МиГ-17, МиГ-19 =» МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-15УТИ, Як-12М =» МиГ-23	32-й Гвардейский «Виленский» орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 35452; до 1950г. базировался на аэродроме БРЯНСК (МиГ-9), в 1950-1967гг. – на аэродроме КУБИНКА; в 1952-53гг. полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее (аэродром АНЬДУНЬ), Афганистане (1988г.); в 1960-х гг. одна АЭ базировались в Индонезии, в 1962-63гг. полк под обозначением 213-го ИАП базировался на Кубе (аэродром САНТА-КЛАРА); с 1967г. базируется на аэродроме Шаталово; входил в состав 9-й и 324-й ИАД; расформирован в 1980-х гг.
33-й ИАП	Виттшток 	ГСВГ	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-19С =» МиГ-23М =» МиГ-29, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	В/ч 80605, позывной «Водонос»; входил в состав 16-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Свирской» ИАД; в 1951-56гг. базировался на аэродроме ФИНОВ (ГСВГ), в 1994г. был выведен на аэродром АНДРЕАПОЛЬ (МВО); расформирован с передачей ЛС и матчасти 28-му ГИАП ВВС РФ, аэродром Андреаполь
34-й ИАП	Ворошилово (Уссурийск)	ДальВО	Ла-7 =» Ла-9 =» МиГ-15/УТИ	Ла-7 состояли на вооружении в 1945-51гг.; по некоторым данным принимал участие в БД в Корее; расформирован в 1960г.
35-й ИАП	Цербст 	ГСВГ	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17П/ПФ =» Як-25М =» МиГ-19/П/ПМ/С/СВ =» Як-28П =»МиГ-21Ф-13/МТ=» МиГ-23М =» МиГ-29	В/ч 79877, позывной «Чайник»; на МиГ-23 перевооружен в 1975г.; в 1982-87 гг. был истребительно-бомбардировочным; в 1992 г. выведен на аэродром ЛИПЕЦК; в 1996 г. полк расформирован
35-я ОИРАЭ	Бени-Суэйф	Египет	МиГ-21Р/МФ	35-я отдельная истребительно-разведывательная авиационная эскадрилья; самолеты несли египетские опознавательные знаки; подразделение существовало в 1969-70 гг.
39-й ГИАП	Васильев		МиГ-15	
41-й ИАП	Постовая (Советская Гавань)	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» МиГ-23М/МЛД	В/ч 26870; по другим данным базировался на аэродроме БУРЕВЕСТНИК (о. Итуруп); расформирован в 1993г.
42-й ГИАП	Стара-Коперня 	СГВ	Миг-15 =» МиГ-17	42-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Теннинбергский» ИАП; в 1955-60гг. входил в состав 149-й ИАД; в 1960г. передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.), затем в Фронтовую (см. Бомбардировочная Авиация, Су-24)
43-й ИАП	Чойбалсан	ЗабВО		43-й Краснознаменный «Севастопольский» ордена Кутузова III степени (по другим данным – ордена Суворова) ИАП; до 1953г. базировался в ГСВГ, в 1953-68гг. – на аэродроме ТУКУМС (ПрибВО); был переформирован в истребительно-бомбардировочный
45-й ИАП	Двоевка (Вязьма)	ОМО ПВО	МиГ-23П	
47-й ИАП	Золотая Долина (Унаши)	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Су-9 =» Су-15/Т/ТМ =» Су-27	Расформирован в 1998г.
50-й ИАП	Насосная 	ОБО ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Як-28П =» МиГ-25	50-й Краснознаменный ИАП; ранее базировался на аэродроме КИМРЫ (МВО)
53-й ГИАП	Шауляй 	ПрибВО	МиГ-23 =» МиГ-29	53-й Гвардейский «Сталинградский» орденов Ленина и Александра Невского ИАП; с 1989 г. передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.) 
54-й ГИАП	Саваслейка	6-я ОА ПВО	Су-15 =» Су-27, Су-30, МиГ-31/Б/М/БМ	54-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Керченский» ИАП; в/ч 06931; входил в состав 148-го ЦБП и ПЛС; ранее базировался на аэродроме ВАЙНОДЕ (6-я ОА ПВО); расформирован с передачей Гвардейского звания и почетный наименований 3958-й авиационной базе
57-й ГИАП	Алыкель (Норильск)	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-9, МиГ-15 =» Су-9 =» Су-15ТМ =» МиГ-25 =» МиГ-31/Б/М	57-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный ИАП; в/ч 40442; в 1947-52гг. базировался на аэродроме ЕЛЕЦ, затем. базировался на аэродроме  ВЕЩЕВО, 6-я ОА ПВО; расформирован в 1978г. с передачей номера и наград 991-му ИАП (аэродром БЕСОВЕЦ); новый 57-й ГИАП базировался на аэродроме Бесовец до 1991г., запасной аэродром ГИРВАС; перебазирован в Норильск, расформирован в 1993г.
60-й ИАП	Дземги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре)	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17ПФ =» Су-15ТМ =» Су-27	В/ч 45010; по некоторым данным был лидерным в освоении Су-27 (1984г.)
61-й ИАП	Барановичи 	2-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Су-9 =» МиГ-25П/ПД/ ПДС =»  МиГ-23М/МЛД =» Су-27	В/ч 13654; сформирован в 1951г.; в конце 50-х – начале 60-х годов три года базировался на неустановленном ледовом аэродроме в районе Земли Франца-Иосифа; Су-9 поступили на вооружение в 1958г., МиГ-25 – в 1968г., МиГ-23 – в 1984г., Су-27 – в 1991г.
62-й ИАП	Бельбек 	8-я ОА ПВО	Су-15/Т/ТМ =» Су-15ТМ, Су-27	
63-й ГИАП	Эгерсдорф	ГСВГ	Як-15	63-й Гвардейский «Виленский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; в 1948г. перебазирован на аэродром СМОЛЕНСК ; в 1949г. переименован в 641-й ГИАП (см.)
64-й ИАП	Омск – Северный 	14-я ОА ПВО	Ту-128 =» МиГ-31	Авиаполки, вооруженные Ту-128, теряли в наименовании слово «Истребительный», называясь АП («Авиационный Полк »); расформирован в 1991г.
65-й ГИАП	Фрунзе	12-я ОА ПВО		В 1956г. был переформирован в 468-й ЗРП
67-й ИАП			МиГ-15	Принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 28-й ИАД
72-й ГИАП	Амдерма 	10-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15, МиГ-17 =» Як-25, МиГ-19 => Ту-128 =» МиГ-31	72-й Гвардейский «Полоцкий» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 42135; позывной «Казанка»; на аэродроме Амдерма базируется с 1958г. (по другим данным – с 1956г.); авиаполки, вооруженные Ту-128, теряли в наименовании слово «Истребительный», называясь АП («Авиационный Полк »); на МиГ-31 перевооружен в декабре 1986г.; расформирован в 1993г., мат.часть и личный состав в основном переведены в 458-й ГИАП
73-й ГИАП	Шайковка 	МВО	МиГ-23М/МЛ/МЛД =» МиГ-29/С, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	73-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Сталинградско-Венский» ордена Богдана Хмельницкого ИАП; в/ч 576953 (?), позывной «Зенитный»; входил в состав 126-й Краснознаменной ИАД; до 1991г. базировался на аэродроме КЁТЕЖ (КЖТЕН, КЁТЕН) (ГСВГ) (по другим данным – на аэродроме Мерзебург (ГСВГ)); перевооружен на МиГ-23М в 1977г., на МиГ-23МЛ в 1980г.; расформирован в 1998г.
82-й ИАП	Насосная 	ОБО ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Як-28П =» МиГ-25ПД/ПДС	В/ч 40408; МиГ-25 поступили на вооружение в 1977г.
83-й ГИАП	Ростов-на-Дону 	19-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-25ПД =» МиГ-31/М	В/ч 53909; МиГ-31 поступили на вооружение в 1994г.
85-й ГИАП	Мерзебург 	ГСВГ	МиГ-23М/МЛД =» МиГ-29/С/УБ, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	85-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Севастопольский» ордена Богдана Хмельницкого ИАП; в/ч 57720, позывной «Радость»; входил в состав 6-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Донецкой» «Сегедской» ордена Суворова ИАД; в 1991г. был выведен на аэродром СТАРОКОНСТАНТИНОВ и расформирован в октябре 2003г.
86-й ГИАП	Маркулешты 	ОдВО	МиГ-17 =» МиГ-21ПФ/ПФМ =» МиГ-23 =» Миг-29	86-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Барановичский» ордена Суворова ИАП; в/ч  06858; в 1989г. был передан в авиацию ЧФ ВМФ СССР
87-й ГИАП	Аягуз 	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-21 =» МиГ-23МЛ	
88-й ГИАП	Николаевка 	ДальВО	Ла-11 =» МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17	В конце 1950-х гг. был передан в авиацию ТОФ ВМФ СССР
89-й ИАП	Шпротава 	СГВ	МиГ-15	В 1960г. с перевооружением на Су-7Б передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.)
90-й ИАП	Арцыз (Червоноглинская)	8-я ОА ПВО	Су-9, Су-11 =» Су-15/ТМ =»Су-25	В/ч 55663; с перевооружением на Су-25 полк стал штурмовым (см.)
91-й ИИИАП	Липецк 	4-й ЦБП	МиГ-23, МиГ-27=»Су-27, МиГ-29	91-й инструкторско-исследовательский ИАП
92-й ИАП	Мукачево 	ПрикВО	МиГ-21СМТ =» МиГ-23 =» МиГ-29	В 1995г. перебазирован на аэродром ВАСИЛЬКОВ
103-й ГИАП				В 1961г. переформирован в 332-й ОГВП
104-й ИАП	Манита	ЗабВО	МиГ-21	МНР
113-й ГИАП	Умань	КВО		До ноября 1959г. базировался на аэродроме КРЕМЕНЧУГ; в 1960 г. переформирован в 392-й ГЗРП
114-й ИАП	Миловица (Божий Дар)	ЦГВ	МиГ-23М/УМ, МиГ-29/УБ	114-й Краснознаменный «Таллиннский» ИАП; в/ч 19981; в начале 1990-х гг. был выведен на аэродром ИВАНО-ФРАНКОВСК и расформирован
115-й ГИАП	Кокайды 	САВО	МиГ-21бис/УМ =» МиГ-29	115-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Оршанский» орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского ИАП; две АЭ имели почетные наименования «Москва» и «Советская Литва»; орденом Красного Знамени награжден в 1981г.; в 1979-81гг. принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (аэродром БАГРАМ)
116-й ИАП	Приволжский (Астрахань)		МиГ-21, МиГ-23/Л =» МиГ-29	Возможно другое название 116-го ЦБП
120-й ГИАП	Домна 	ЗабВО	МиГ-21С/бис =» МиГ-23МЛД =» МиГ-29	Сформирован в 1969г. на аэродроме ОСОВЦЫ (БелВО), на аэродром ДОМНА перебазирован в июне 1971г.; титулы и звание «Гвардейский» 120-й ИАП в 1998г. получил от расформированного в том году 125-го ОГРАП (см.), также базировавшегося на аэродроме Домна, после чего стал Гвардейским «Брестским» ордена Кутузова III степени; принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (1988-89гг., МиГ-23, аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД), имеется неподтвержденный случай уничтожения пушечным огнём F-16 ВВС Пакистана, атаковавшего в составе пары строй АЭ полка и взорвавшегося в воздухе – по «неустановленным причинам»; переформирован в 3-ю и 4-ю АЭ 412-й АБ
126-й ИАП	Чойрен (18-й разъезд)	ЗабВО	МиГ-23М/МЛ, Ан-2	МНР
135-й ИАП		Египет	МиГ-21МФ	В 1970г. принимал участие в боевых действиях на Ближнем Востоке, при этом самолеты несли египетские опознавательные знаки
136-й ИАП	Кировское 	8-я ОА ПВО	Су-9, Су-7УБ, МиГ-15УТИ =» Су-27	В/ч 49241; возможно, некоторое время был истребительно-бомбардировочным
139-й ГИАП			МиГ-15	Принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 28-й ИАД
145-й ГИАП	Ивано-Франковск 	ПрикВО	МиГ-17П =»МиГ-21бис/УМ =» МиГ-29	В 1982-83гг. принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД)
146-й ГИАП	Васильков 	КВО	МиГ-17ПФ =» Як-25 =»МиГ-19 =» МиГ-25ПД/ПДС =» МиГ-29	В/ч 23234; вошел в состав ВВС Украины, расформирован в 1993г.
147-й ГИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 133-й ИАД
148-й ГИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 97-й ИАД
149-й ГИАП	Чирчик	САВО	Як-3, Як-9М/В, По-2 =» KingCobra =» МиГ-15бис =» МиГ-17	149-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный ИАП; базировался на аэродромах: ЯМБОЛ (1946-47гг.), ГРАФ-ИГМАТЬЕВО (1947г.; все – ЮГВ), в 1948г. перебазирован на аэродром Чирчик; в мае 1971г. (по другим данным – в январе 1969г.) преобразован в истребительно-бомбардировочный; на KingCobra перевооружен в 1950г, на МиГ-15бис – в 1952г, на МиГ-17 – в 1960г.
152-й ИАП	Ак-Тепе 	12-я ОА ПВО	Як-3 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19П =» МиГ-23М =» МиГ-23М/МЛД, МиГ-25ПД	Сформирован в 1951г. на аэродроме САМАРКАНД (САВО), где базировался до 1952г.; в 1980-88гг. относился к 73-й ВА ВВС; на МиГ-23М был перевооружен в 1977г., на МиГ-25ПД (были взяты с консервации) – в 1990 г.
153-й ИАП	Моршанск 	ОМО ПВО	Су-11 =» Су-15/Т/ТМ =» МиГ-31	В/ч 51065
156-й ИАП	Мары-2 	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15/бис =» МиГ-17/П   =»  Су-9, Як-28П =» Су-15/Т/ТМ =» Су-17М3 =» МиГ-29	156-й «Эльбингский» ордена Суворова ИАП; в 1981-90-х гг. был истребительно-бомбардировочным
157-й ИАП	Сарата	ОдВО	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17	
159-й ГИАП	Бесовец 	6-я ОА ПВО	Ла-7 =» Ла7, Як-11, По-2 =» Як-15 =» МиГ-15бис/УТИ =» Миг-17П/ПФ/Ф =»  МиГ-21Ф/Ф-13/ПФ/ПФМ/Р/У/СМ/УМ/СМТ =» Су-27/УБ	159-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Новороссийский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; долгое время входил в состав 239-й ИАД 4-й ВА ВВС; базировался на аэродромах: МАЛБОРК (1945-48гг.), БЖЕГ (1948-52гг.), КЛЮЧЕВО (1952-61гг.), ЖАГАН (1961-64гг.), КЛЮЧЕВО (1964-92гг.); по некоторым данным в 2000 или в 2001г. полк был расформирован; МиГ-15 поступили на вооружение в 1951г., МиГ-17 – в 1954г., МиГ-21Ф – в 1961г., Су-27 – в 1987г.
160-й ИИАП	Борисоглебск 	1080-й УАЦ	МиГ-21 =» МиГ-29	Аббревиатура означает «ИНСТРУКТОРСКИЙ ИАП»
161-й ИАП	Лиманское 	ОдВО	МиГ-23 =» МиГ-29	161-й ордена Суворова ИАП; до 1958г. базировался в Румынии; в 1989г. был передан в авиацию ЧФ ВМС СССР
163-й ИАП	                         	ЗабВО	МиГ-23	
166-й ГИАП	Сандар (Марнеули)	19-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-15Т/ТМ	166-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный ИАП; в/ч 10227; расформирован в 1992г.
167-й ГИАП	Цулукидзе	ОБО ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9	167-й Гвардейский «Староконстантиновский» ордена Суворова ИАП; в/ч 15570; по некоторым данным базировался на аэродроме КОПИТНАРИ
168-й ИАП	Староконстантинов 	ПрикВО	МиГ-23/УБ/МЛД =» МиГ-29	Принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (1986-87гг., аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД))
171-й ИАП	Угольные копи (Анадырь)	11-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П =» Су-15ТМ =» Су-27	171-й Краснознаменный «Тульский» ИАП; в/ч 64371; в 1982-91 гг. базировался на аэродроме БОМБОРА (ГУДАУТА); в 1991г. возвращен в АНАДЫРЬ и расформирован (причиной послужили 2 катастрофы и полностью сгоревшая ТЭЧ (с машинами) – за один месяц после возвращения (по воспоминаниям офицера ИАС полка))
174-й ГИАП	Мончегорск 	10-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П=»МиГ-19 =»МиГ-21 =» МиГ-31/М	174-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Печенгский» им. Дважды Героя Советского Союза Б.Ф. Сафонова ИАП; в/ч 49207; позывной «Сургуч»; в 1960-х гг. относился к авиации СФ ВМС СССР и базировался на аэродроме КИЛП-ЯВР (см.); некоторое время подчинялся 6-й ОА ПВО; расформирован в 2001г.
176-й ГИАП	Орешково	МВО	Ла-9, Ла-11=» МиГ-15бис =» МиГ-17	176-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени и Александра Невского ИАП; в 1952-53-х годах полк принимал участие в БД в Корее, входил в состав 324-й ИАД; с 1946г. до отправки в Корею базировался на а/д ТЁПЛЫЙ СТАН; расформирован в 1960г.; регалии части в 1966 году переданы 234-му ИАП (см.)
176-й ИАП	Маха Цхакай 	СКВО	МиГ-29	176-й Краснознаменный «Берлинский» ИАП; позывной «Руслан»; в начале 1990-х гг. был выведен на аэродром БАГАЙ-БАРАНОВКА  и расформирован
177-й ИАП	Лодейное Поле 	6-я ОА ПВО	Як-17 =» МиГ-9 =» МиГ-15/бис =» МиГ-17 =» Су-9 =» МиГ-23М/МЛД =» Су-27/П	177-й «Московский» ИАП; в/ч 10232; в 1948-50гг.  базировался на аэродромах ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ (МиГ-9), САНЬШИЛИПУ (Китай), КРАСНОВОДСК (МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17); сформирован в 1941г.; в 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 50-й ИАД; почетное наименование получил в 2002г.
178-й ГИАП	Красноводск 	ОБО ПВО	МиГ-17=» Су-15	
179-й ГИАП	Небит-Даг 	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9 =»МиГ-23М	179-й Гвардейский «Трансильванский» орденов Кутузова II степени, Суворова ИАП; в/ч 49727; до 1979г. базировался на аэродроме КРАСНОВОДСК (ОБО ПВО); перевооружен на МиГ-23М в 1974г.; в Авиации ПВО СССР было два 179-х полка: гвардейский в Небит-Даге и простой в Стрые
179-й ИАП	Стрый 	8-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =»  МиГ-23М	179-й «Ярославский» ордена Суворова ИАП; в/ч 21815; в авиации ПВО СССР было два 179-х полка: гвардейский в Небит-Даге и простой в Стрые
180-й ГИАП	Громово 	6-я ОА ПВО	Як-25 =» Су-11 =» Су-15ТМ =» МиГ-31/БС	180-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Сталинградский» ИАП; в/ч 30144, ранее – в/ч 49719; расформирован в 2002г.
188-й ИАП	Ханабад 	САВО	МиГ-15бис =» МиГ-17	
190-й ИАП	Канатово 	ОдВО	МиГ-23М/МЛД/УБ	В 1987-88гг. принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД)
191-й ИАП	Ефремов 	ОМО ПВО	Су-9 =» Су-11 =» МиГ-23П	
192-й ИАП	Градчаны	ЦГВ	МиГ-21 =» МиГ-23	192-й ордена Кутузова ИАП; в 1984г. переформирован в 236-й ИАП
196-й ИАП	Инютино (Балабаново)	МВО	МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее; входил в состав 324-й ИАД; расформирован в 1960г.; по другим данным базировался на а/д МАЛОЯРОСЛАВЕЦ
201-й ИАП	Мачулищи 	2-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-23П/М/МЛ/ МЛД/УМ	В/ч 30181; расформирован в 1994г.
209-й ГИАП	Приволжский (Астрахань)	8-я ОА ПВО	Су-9, Су-11 =» МиГ-23П, МиГ-21бис =» Су-27	
212-й ГИАП				212-й Гвардейский «Ярославский» ордена Александра Невского ИАП; расформирован в 1947г.
213-й ИАП	Санта-Клара	Куба	МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-15УТИ, Як-12М	Наименование 32-го ГИАП во время пребывания на о. Куба в 1962-3г.
216-й ИАП	10-й Участок (Калиновка)	ДальВО	Су-27	В/ч 27984; полк был создан в 1986г.; ранее базировался последовательно на аэродромах ХУРБА, СЕРЫШЕВО-4, ОРЛОВКА (все – ДальВО), входил в состав 1-й ВА ВВС; расформирован в 1998г.
224-й ИАП	Озерная Падь (Кремово)	ДальВО	МиГ-15/бис  =» … =» МиГ-23/М	Был передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.); в 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 32-й ИАД (аэродром МУКДЕН)
234-й ГИАП	Кубинка 	МВО	МиГ-15 => МиГ-15бис =>МиГ-17 =>МиГ-19 =>МиГ-21Ф-13=>МиГ-21бис, Су-22, МиГ-23МЛА/МФ/МС/УБ/БН => МиГ-23, МиГ-29, Су-24 =>Су-27, МиГ-29, Су-25=>Су-27, МиГ-29, L-39  => Су-27, МиГ-29	В/ч 54876; полное наименование (с 1966 года): 234-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени, Александра Невского, ИАП; с 1968г. – имени Ленинского комсомола; с 1989г. – 234-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени, Александра Невского САП; 13.08.1992 преобразован в 237-й ЦПАТ (Центр Показа Авиационной Техники; см.;), с августа 1993г. – имени Н.И. Кожедуба; до 1952г. базировался на аэродроме ТЕПЛЫЙ СТАН и входил в состав 9-й ИАД ; МиГ-17 состояли на вооружении в 1953-1955 годах, МиГ-19 – в 1955-1962 годах, МиГ-29 – с 1982 года, Су-27 – с 1989 года; L-39 сняты с вооружения полка в январе 2003г.
236-й ИАП	Саньшилипу, Ляомяо	Китай	Р-63, МиГ-15	
236-й ИАП	Чертков 	ПрикВО	МиГ-23	236-й ордена Кутузова ИАП; был переформирован из 192-го ИАП; некоторое время базировался на аэродроме ГРАДЧАНЫ (ЦГВ); в 1984г. с перевооружением на МиГ-27 передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.)
252-й ИАП	Дальний	Китай	Ла-9, Ла-11 =» МиГ-15	
256-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 190-й ИАД
265-й ИАП	Подужемье (Кемь)	10-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Су-15ТМ =» Су-27	В/ч 40483; позывной «Гужевой»; до октября 1953г. полк базировался на аэродроме РУМБУЛА (ПрибВО)
274-й ИАП	Кубинка	МВО	МиГ-15	В/ч 93813; в 1960г. передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.)
281-й ИАП	Тоцкое	ПУрВО	МиГ-23/Б/БН	
282-й ИАП	Саньшилипу, Ляомяо	Китай	Р-63, МиГ-15	
298-й ИАП	Горелово	ЛенВО	МиГ-15бис	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее; был ночным
301-й ИАП	10-й Участок (Калинка)	11-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-23М/МЛД	В/ч 65383
302-й ИАП	Переяславка-2	ДальВО	МиГ-15, Як-11 =» МиГ-17/ПФ =» МиГ-19  =» Су-7 =» Су-15 =» Су-17М4	В/ч 78610; сформирован в 1940г.; в 1983г. с перевооружением на Су-17 стал истребительно-бомбардировочным; в 1948-52гг. базировался на аэродроме БАБСТОВО, в 1952-58гг. – на аэродроме ХАБАРОВСК-БОЛЬШОЙ; в 1961-83гг. в ПВО; Су-15 поступили на вооружение в 1970г.
304-й ИАП	Спасск-Дальний	ДальВО	Ла-7 =» Ла-9 =» Ла-11, МиГ-15	
308–й ИАП 	Советская Гавань	ДальВО	МиГ-17 =» МиГ-21бис =» МиГ-23/МЛД	Некоторое время относился к 11-й ОА ПВО и базировался на аэродроме БУРЕВЕСТНИК (о. Итуруп)
311-й ИАП	Комсомольск 	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17ПФ	
333-й ОИАП	Владимировка		МиГ-21СМТ/бис, МиГ-23УМ	333-й отдельный истребительный авиаполк; также встречается наименование 333-й ОСАП (см.); расформирован в 1994г.
343-й ИИАП 	Багай-Барановка (Сенная)		МиГ-23, МиГ-29 =» МиГ-29	Аббревиатура означает «ИНСТРУКТОРСКИЙ ИАП»
350-й ИАП	Братск 	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9 =» Ту-128/УТ/М =» МиГ-31	В/ч 65319; сформирован в 1942г.; до 1984г. базировался на аэродроме БЕЛАЯ; расформирован в 2002г.
351-й ИАП	Горелово	ЛенВО	Ла-11 =» МиГ-15бис	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее, до отправки в Корею базировался на аэродроме ДАЛЬНИЙ (Китай); встречаются упоминания о том, что полк применялся как ночной ИАП
356-й ИАП	Жанасемей  (Семипалатинск)	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Як-25, Су-9, Як-28П =» Ту-128, Ту-124Ш =» МиГ-31	Перевооружен на МиГ-31 в 1986г.; авиаполки, вооруженные Ту-128, теряли в наименовании слово «Истребительный», называясь АП («Авиационный Полк »); ранее базировался на аэродроме ХУРБА (ДальВО; МиГ-15)
364-й ИАП	Небит-Даг	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17=» Су-15	В/ч 22589
365-й ИАП	Сокол (Долинск; о. Сахалин)	11-я ОА ПВО	Су-15ТМ =» Су-27, МиГ-31	
366-й ИАП	Пярну	6-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-23П	
372-й ИАП	Лоцики	2-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П	В/ч 54894; в 1981г. был передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.)
378-й ИАП	Запорожье 	8-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-25П/ПД	378-й «Трансильванский» ИАП; в 1990г. расформирован
384-й ИАП	Таллинн	6-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-23	
387-й ИАП	Буревестник (о. Итуруп)	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-23	Расформирован в 1993г.
393-й ГИАП	Приволжский (Астрахань)	19-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» Су-11=» Су-15 =» МиГ-23П/МЛА	393-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Барановичский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; по другим данным – ордена Суворова
401-й ИАП	Смоленск 	ОМО ПВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-23П =» Су-27	В/ч 54819
402-й ИАП ОН	Рось		МиГ-15	402-й Краснознаменный «Севастопольский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП Особого Назначения; в1949г. переформирован в 968-й ИАП
404-й ИАП	Орловка	ДальВО	МиГ-21=» МиГ-23 =» МиГ-23, МиГ-29 =» Су-27	404-й «Таллиннский» ордена Кутузова ИАП; в/ч 54849; сформирован на аэродроме ОЗЕРНАЯ ПАДЬ в начале 1970-х гг.; расформирован в 2000г.
407-й ГИАП		ЮГВ		Принимал участие в событиях в Венгрии 1956г.
412-й ИАП	Домбаровский 	4-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15бис =» Су-9 =» Як-28П =» МиГ-23П/М	В/ч 64211; ранее базировался на аэродроме ТРОИЦК (4-я ОА ПВО, МиГ-15бис)
415-й ИАП	Туношная 	ОМО ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Су-9, Су-11 =» МиГ-23П	В/ч 10223; в 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе133-й ИАД
425-й ИАП	Хаапсалу 	6-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-23М	
431-й ИАП	Африканда 	10-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19 =» Су-15ТМ	431-й Краснознаменный ИАП; позывной «Лебединка»; в начале 1950-х гг. базировался на аэродроме ТУКУМС  (МиГ-15); в 1993г. переформирован в 470-й ГИАП
439-й ИАП	Зябровка	БелВО	МиГ-15бис	
445-й ИАП 	Котлас-9 (Савватия)	10-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Як-28П =» Ту-128 =» МиГ-25ПДС, МиГ-31	445-й ИАП им. Ленинского Комсомола; в/ч 06984; позывной «Иртыш»; некоторое время относился к ОМО ПВО; авиаполки, вооруженные Ту-128, теряли в наименовании слово «Истребительный», называясь АП («Авиационный Полк »); в 1988 г. полк перебазирован на аэродром РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ  и в 1998г. расформирован
455-й ИИСАП	Липецк 	4-й ЦБП	МиГ-29, МиГ-25, Су-17М, Су-24М	Аббревиатура означает «ИНСТРУКТОРСКО-ИССЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬСКИЙ СМЕШАННЫЙ АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ПОЛК»; как правило, такие подразделения относились к учебным центрам и центрам боевой подготовки и переучивания; зачастую в наименовании (в т.ч.в официальных документах) «приставку» (ИИ…., ИИС…,) опускали и подразделение называли ИАП; после ухода «истребительной составляющей» стал бомбардировочным полком
458-й ГИАП	Савватия (Котлас)	10-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-31, МиГ-25УБ	458-й Гвардейский «Полоцкий» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 42135; сформирован в 1993г. на базе 445-го ИАП и 72-го ГИАП; Гвардейское звание и почетное наименование получил от 72-го ГИАП
470-й ГИАП	Африканда	10-я ОА ПВО	Су-27	470-й Гвардейский «Виленский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; был сформирован в 1993г. слиянием 431-го ИАП и 641-го ГИАП; в 2001г. с 941-м ИАП был переформирован в 9-й ГИАП
472-й ИАП	Халино (Курск-Восточный)	ОМО ПВО	Як-17 =» МиГ-15 =» МиГ-19ПМ =» МиГ-23П	На МиГ-23 был перевооружен в 1980г., до этого продолжая эксплуатировать (к тому времени – крайними!) МиГ-19ПМ; сформирован в 1950г., до 1979г.  базировался на аэродроме ОРЕЛ; расформирован в 1998г.
483-й ИАП	Тукумс 	ПрибВО	МиГ-15	
486-й ИАП	Мукачево	ПрикВО	МиГ-17	
494-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 190-й ИАД
513-й ИАП	Багерово	ОдВО	Ла-9, МиГ-15, МиГ-17	Относился к 71-му полигону
515-й ИАП	Текель 	ЮГВ	МиГ-21бис =» МиГ-29	515-й «Померанский» ордена Богдана Хмельницкого ИАП; в/ч 49712; в 1952-57гг. базировался на аэродроме НИКОЛАЕВ (по другим данным – ХЕРСОН) (ОдВО); расформирован в 1989г.
518-й ИАП	Талаги 	10-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Ту-128 =»МиГ-31	518-й «Берлинский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 42192; позывной «Казанка»; авиаполки, вооруженные Ту-128, теряли в наименовании слово «Истребительный», называясь АП («Авиационный Полк »); в 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 216-й ИАД ПВО; расформирован в 2000г. (по другим данным – в 1998г.) с передачей мат.части в 458-й ГИАП
523-й ИАП	Воздвиженка 	ДальВО	МиГ-15 =» Су-7 =»Су-7Б/БКЛ	523-й Краснознаменный «Оршанский» ордена Суворова, ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; был передан в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию (см.); принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 303-й ИАД (МиГ-15)
524-й ИАП	Летнеозерский (Обозерский)	10-я ОА ПВО	Як-25П/М, МиГ-17 =» Як-28П/У =» Су-15ТМ =» МиГ-25ПД	В/ч 54829; позывной «Кобзарь»; в 1960г. был передан из Авиации СФ ВМФ СССР (аэродром СЕВЕРОМОРСК-2)
528-й ИАП	Смирных 	11-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П =» МиГ-23МЛД	В/ч 10232; расформирован в 1994г.
529-й ГИАП	Гудаута 	19-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П =» Су-27	В/ч 74545; ранее базировался на аэродроме УГОЛЬНЫЕ КОПИ (11-я ОА ПВО, Як-28П)
530-й ИАП	Чугуевка 	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-25ПД =»МиГ-31	В/ч 78660; сформирован в 1951г.; ранее базировался на аэродроме СОКОЛОВКА, в начале 1950-х гг. базировался на аэродроме ДАЛЬНИЙ (Китай); МиГ-25 состояли на вооружение до 1991г.
533-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 303-й ИАД
535-й ИАП		ДальВО	МиГ-15/бис	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 32-й ИАД (аэродром МУКДЕН)
546-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 97-й ИАД
562-й ИАП	Крымск 	19-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Як-28П =» Су-27	В/ч 15414; в 2001г. переформирован в 3-й ГИАП
564-й ИАП	                                      	ДальВО	МиГ-15	
578-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 133-й ИАД
582-й ИАП	Хойнице	СГВ	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-21Ф-13 =» МиГ-21ПФ/ПФМ=»МиГ-21СМТ =»Су-27	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее (аэродром ДЭНШАХЭ); в состав 239-й ИАД 4-й ВА ВВС был передан из Авиации ПВО (1955г. (?)); встречается другая транскрипция названия аэродрома базирования (ХОЙНА); на Су-27 был перевооружен в 1989г.; в 1992г. был выведен на аэродром СМОЛЕНСК и расформирован
592-й УИАП	Клин	МВО	Су-15	Входил в состав 148-го Краснознаменного ЦБП и ПЛС Авиации войск ПВО
594-й УИАП	Саваслейка		Су-15, Як-28П	Входил в состав 148-го Краснознаменного ЦБП и ПЛС Авиации войск ПВО; расформирован
610-й ИАП	                                    	ДальВО	МиГ-15бис	
611-й ИАП	Дорохово (Бежецк)	ОМО ПВО	Су-9, Су-11 =» Як-25 =» Су-15ТМ =» Су-27, МиГ-31	611-й Краснознаменный «Перемышльский» ордена Суворова ИАП; в/ч 23246; позывной «Соринка»
615-й УИАП	Саваслейка		МиГ-25П	Входил в состав 148-го Краснознаменного ЦБП и ПЛС Авиации войск ПВО
627-й ГИАП	Сальяны 	ОБО ПВО	МиГ-17	
636-й ИАП	Краматорск 	8-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-15ТМ =» МиГ-23П	
641-й ГИАП	Рогачево 	10-я ОА ПВО	Як-15 =» МиГ-15 =»МиГ-17 =» МиГ-17, МиГ-19 =» Як-28П =» Су-27	641-й Гвардейский «Виленский» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; сформирован на базе 63-го ГИАП; до 1951г. базировался на аэродроме СМОЛЕНСК, в 1951-72гг – на аэродроме БЕСОВЕЦ; на МиГ-15 перевооружен в 1950г., на МиГ-17 – в 1953г., МиГ-19 – в 1957г., Як-28П – в 1964г.; в сентябре 1993г. перебазирован на аэродром АФРИКАНДА, и переформирован в 470-й ГИАП
642-й ГИАП	Мартыновка 	ОдВО	МиГ-29	Длительное время полк был истребительно-бомбардировочным
655-й ИАП	Пярну 	6-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П =» МиГ-23МЛД	В/ч 40361; принимал участие в боевых действиях в Афганистане (1985-86гг., в/ч 40514,аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД))
656-й ИАП	Тапа 	6-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-23М	В/ч 31522
665-й ИАП	Одесса	ОдВО		Расформирован в 1960г.
673-й ИАП	Комсомольский-2 (Югорск-2)		Як-28 =» МиГ-31	Сформирован в 1952г.; расформирован в 1998г.; Як-28 состояли на вооружении до 1983г.
676-й ИАП	Аджинабул 	СКВО	МиГ-15 => МиГ-17	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 216-й ИАД ПВО
681-й ИАП	Данилово (Йошкар-Ола)	4-я ОА ПВО	Су-15/ТМ =» МиГ-23П/ПМ	В/ч 40365; Су-15ТМ поступили на вооружение в 1979г., МиГ-23 – в 1982г.
683-й ИАП	Бобровка (Самара)	4-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-23П	В/ч 40367
684-й ГИАП	Тирасполь	ПрикВО		До 1949г. – 133-й ГИАП; в/ч 40441
689-й ГИАП	Нивенское 	6-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15бис=» МиГ-17/П =» МиГ-19/С/СВ/ПГ =» МиГ-23М =» Су-27	689-й Гвардейский «Сандомирский» ордена Александра Невского ИАП имени Маршала Авиации А.И. Покрышкина; в/ч 21865; сформирован в 1939г. (55-й ИАП); на аэродроме Нивенское базируется с октября 1952г.; имени Покрышкина – с 26.06.1989г.; до октября 1952г. базировался на аэродроме ПАПА (ЮГВ); перевооружен на МиГ-15бис с 1951г., на МиГ-17 – с 1953г., МиГ-19 – с 1956г., МиГ-23М – с 1977г., Су-27 – с 1989г.; принимал участие в событиях в Чехословакии 1968г.; в 1953-60гг. относился к Авиации ДКБФ, затем был передан в ПВО и 01.12.1994г. вновь передан в авиацию ДКБФ
712-й ГИАП	Канск – Южный	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9, Су-11 =» Су-15Т/ТМ =» МиГ-31/Б	712-й Гвардейский «Черновицкий» ордена Кутузова ИАП; запасной аэродром Ачинск; до 1950-х гг. базировался на неустановленном аэродроме ЗакВО; МиГ-31 поступили на вооружение в 1993г.
715-й ИАП	Луговое	САВО	МиГ-23М	
718-й ИАП	Дальний	Китай	Р-63, МиГ-15	
726-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 133-й ИАД
730-й ИАП	Финов	ГСВГ	МиГ-15	
732-й ИАП	Одесса	ОдВО		Расформирован в 1960г.
733-й ИАП	Дамгартен	ГСВГ	МиГ-29	
735-й ИАП	Ханабад 	САВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-19П =» МиГ-23	В/ч 10329; ранее относился к 12-й ОА ПВО; в 1981г. стал истребительно-бомбардировочным (см.); некоторое время базировался на аэродроме КАРШИ (САВО)
737-й ИАП	Арцыз 	ОдВО	Як-25 =» Су-9 =» МиГ-23П/МЛ/МЛД	Ранее базировался на аэродромах САРЫ-ШАГАН (до 1984(5?)г.), АЯГУЗ (12-я ОА ПВО); на МиГ-23 перевооружен в 1980г.; народное прозвище – «бешеный полк»
738-й ИАП	Мокрая (Запорожье)	8-я ОА ПВО	Як-28П =» МиГ-25ПД	В 1990г. переведен на аэродром САРЫ-ШАГАН (САВО); расформирован в 1992г.
739-й ИАП	                               	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-31	
760-й ИИСАП	Воронеж, 4-й ЦБП и ПЛС ВВС	ЦП	Су-27, МиГ-25, МиГ-29, Су-17М, Су-24М, Су-25	Аббревиатура означает «ИНСТРУКТОРСКО-ИССЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬСКИЙ СМЕШАННЫЙ АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ПОЛК»; как правило, такие подразделения относились к учебным центрам и центрам боевой подготовки и переучивания; зачастую в наименовании (в т.ч.в официальных документах) «приставку» (ИИ…., ИИС…,) опускали и подразделение называли ИАП
763-й ИАП 	Комсомольский -2	4-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15бис =» Як-28П =» МиГ-23 =» МиГ-31, МиГ-25ПУ	В/ч 40372; с 1992г. Комсомольский-2 переименован в ЮГОРСК-2; по другим данным базировался на аэродроме ДОМБАРОВСКИЙ; сформирован в 1952г.; возможно, МиГ-23 на вооружении не имел
764-й ИАП	Большое Савино (Сокол)	4-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15бис, Як-11, По-2 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19П =» МиГ-25П/ПДС =» МиГ-31	В/ч 31533; сформирован в 1952г.; МиГ-17 поступили на вооружение в 1957г., МиГ-19 – в 1958г., МиГ-25 – в 1971г., МиГ-31 – в 1993г.
765-й ИАП	Салка (Нижний Тагил)	4-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» Су-9 =» МиГ-23П	В/ч 40374; расформирован в 1993г.
773-й ИАП	Дамгартен 	ГСВГ	МиГ-21бис =» МиГ-23М =» МиГ-29, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	В/ч 59579, позывной «Урожай»; входил в состав 16-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Свирской» ИАД; на МиГ-23 перевооружен в 1975г.; был выведен на а/д АНДРЕАПОЛЬ (МВО)
777-й ИАП	Сокол (Долинск)	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19 =» Су-15 =» МиГ-23М/МЛ =» МиГ-31, МиГ-23МЛА	В/ч 74420; расформирован в 1997г.
781-й ИАП	Бжег         	СГВ	МиГ-23М/МЛД	В 1991г. полк был выведен на аэродром СМОЛЕНСК
786-й ИАП	Правдинск 	ОМО ПВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-21Ф-13 =» МиГ-25 =» МиГ-31/М	В/ч 36648
787-й ИАП	Финов (Финов-Эберсвальде) 	ГСВГ	МиГ-17 =» МиГ-19, Як-25М =» МиГ-21Ф-13/ПФ/ПФМ/СМ =» МиГ-23М =» МиГ-23М, МиГ-25ПД =» МиГ-29, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	В/ч 80657, позывной «Напайка»; входил в состав 16-й Гвардейской Краснознаменной «Свирской» ИАД; в 1955-70гг. базировался на аэродроме ГРОСС-ДОЛЬН (ГСВГ); на МиГ-23 перевооружен в 1975г.; МиГ-25ПД состояли на вооружении полка в 1982-89 гг. (одна эскадрилья); на МиГ-29 полк был перевооружен в 1989г.; в 1993г. был выведен на аэродром РОСЬ (БелВО)
790-й ИАП	Хотилово 	ОМО ПВО	Су-9 =» Су-11 =» МиГ-25ПД=» МиГ-31	790-й ордена Кутузова ИАП; в/ч 21237; позывной «Мудрец»
812-й ИАП				812-й Краснознаменный «Севастопольский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; расформирован в 1947г.
812-й ИАП	Алейск (Барнаул)	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-23/МЛД	
813-й ИАП	Купино	14-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» Су-15ТМ=» МиГ-23	Ранее базировался на а/д ТОЛМАЧЁВО (Новосибирск)
821-й ИАП	Хвалынка (Спасск-Дальний)	11-я ОА ПВО	P-63 Kingcobra =» … =» Як-28П =» МиГ-23М	821-й ордена Суворова ИАП; в/ч 21261; некоторое время базировался на аэродроме СУХАЯ РЕЧКА (Р-63); по некоторым данным какое-то время входил в состав 20-й ИАД 1-й ВА ВВС; в 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 190-й ИАД
831-й ИАП	Миргород 	8-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-21 =» Су-27	831-й «Галацкий» ордена Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 21888; входил в состав 138-й ИАД 14-й (затем 24-й) ВА ВВС (МиГ-21); на Су-27 был перевооружен в 1985г.; по некоторым данным в начале 1960-х гг. базировался в районе советско-турецкой границы; в 1962г. личный состав полка участвовал в малоизвестной миссии в Индонезии
833-й ИАП	Альтес Лагер (Ютеборг)	ГСВГ	МиГ-21 =» МиГ-23МЛД =» МиГ-29, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	В/ч 79902; входил в состав 126-й Краснознаменной ИАД; выведен из Германии в 1992г.
841-й ГИАП	Мериа	ЗакВО	МиГ-23М	841-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Виленский» ордена Суворова II степени ИАП; стал истребительно-бомбардировочным
849-й ИАП	Купино 	14-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9 =» МиГ-23У/МЛ/МЛД	В/ч 35441; расформирован в 1998г.
865-й ИАП	Елизово-5 	11-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-15бис =» Як-25 =» Су-9 =»  Су-15ТМ =» МиГ-31	В/ч 54899; был передан в Авиацию ТОФ
868-й ИАП	Кармилава	ПрибВО	МиГ-17	
871-й ИАП	Смоленск-северный	ОМО ПВО	МиГ-23М/МЛД/УМ =» МиГ-29	871-й Краснознаменный «Померанский» ИАП; некоторое время базировался на аэродроме БЖЕГ (по другим данным – на аэродроме КЛЮЧЕВО (СТАРГРАД), КОЛОБЖЕГ); расформирован в 1998г.; при расформировании почетное наименование и награды полка передали 47-му ОГРАП
878-й ИАП			МиГ-15	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 216-й ИАД ПВО
892-й ГИАП				До 1949г. – 104-й ГИАП; расформирован в 1977г.
894-й ИАП	Озерный 	8-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-23МЛ/П =» Су-27	В/ч 23257; Cу-27 были переданы из 62-го ИАП
899-й ИАП	Румбула	ПрибВО		Был перебазирован на аэродром ЛИЕЛВАРДЕ (ПрибВО)
900-й ИАП		ОдВО	МиГ-15	Расформирован в 1960-х гг.
905-й ИАП	Талды-Курган 	12-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-23М/МЛ/МЛД	По некоторым данным какое-то время относился к ВВС; принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (1984-85гг., аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД))
911-й ИАП	Анадырь	ДальВО	Ла-11	В начале 1950-х гг. перебазирован на территорию БелВО
913-й ИАП	Варфаламеевка	ДальВО	МиГ-15/бис	В 1950-х годах полк принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее в составе 32-й ИАД (аэродром АНЬШАНЬ)
927-й ИАП	Береза (Осовцы)	БелВО	МиГ-21бис/УМ =» МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-29	927-й Краснознаменный «Кенигсбергский» ордена Александра Невского ИАП; в 1952-55 гг. базировался на аэродроме ДОЙЧ-ВАГРАМ (Австрия); в 1962г. одна АЭ базировалась на Кубе; принимал участие в боевых действиях в Афганистане в 1983-84 гг. (аэродромы БАГРАМ, ШИНДАНД); в ноябре 1993г. преобразован в 927-ю «Кенигсбергскую» Краснознаменную истребительную авиабазу ВВС РБ
933-й ИАП	Кайдаки (Днепропетровск)	8-я ОА ПВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-25ПДС/ПУ	Расформирован в 1996г.
940-й ИАП	Саньшилипу, Ляомяо	Китай	Р-63, МиГ-15	
941-й ИАП	Килп-Явр 	10-я ОА ПВО	Су-9 =» МиГ-23/М/УМ =» Су-27	В/ч 25189; позывной «Перикал»; один из «лидерных» полков освоения Су-27; широко известно столкновение Су-27 из ДЗ полка (3-я АЭ, б/н 36, летчик – ст.л.-т. Василий  Цимбал) с Р-3 «ORION» над Баренцевым Морем. В 2001г. был слит с 470-м ГИАП с переименованием в 9-й ГИАП (см.)
947-й ИАП			МиГ-17	
960-й ИАП	Приморско-Ахтарск 	СКВО	МиГ-29	Полк создан в начале 1990-х гг.; ранее на данном аэродроме был дислоцирован один из учебных полков (см.), номер которого и получил боевой полк; мат.часть – главным образом, от расформированных полков МиГ-29 (в основном, 16-й ВА (ГСВГ)); полк принимал участие в БД в Чечне
968-й ИАП 	Россь 	БелВО	МиГ-23С =» МиГ-23М =» МиГ-29, МиГ-23УМ =» МиГ-29	968-й Краснознаменный «Севастопольский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП; до 1949г. – 402-й ИАП ОН; в 1988-90гг. базировался на аэродроме НОБЛИЦ (АЛЬТЕНБУРГ) (ГСВГ); в 1992г. перебазирован на аэродром ЛИПЕЦК и переформирован в 968-й ИИСАП
976-й ИАП	Кюрдамир	ОБО ПВО	МиГ-17 =» Су-9, Су-15	976-й «Инстербургский» орденов Кутузова и Суворова III степени ИАП; в/ч 40426; был сформирован в 1942г.; в 1981г. переформирован в АПИБ
978-й ИАП	Клин 			
979-й ИАП	Щучин (Рожанка)	БелВО	МиГ-19 =» МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД/УБ	979-й Краснознаменный «Волковысский» ордена Суворова III степени ИАП (по другим данным – ордена Кутузова); в разное время базировался на аэродромах ОСОВЕЦ (БЕРЕЗА), ЩУЧИН (РОЖАНКА), ЛИДА; принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (1986-88гг., аэродром КАНДАГАР); расформирован в 1989 году; входил в состав 95-й ИАД
982-й ИАП	Вазиани	ЗакВО	МиГ-21С/СМ =» МиГ-23	Принимал участие в БД в Афганистане (1984-86гг., аэродром КАНДАГАР)
991-й ИАП	Бесовец	10-я ОА ПВО	Су-15ТМ =» МиГ-25	В 1978г. переформирован в 57-й ГИАП

2980-й НИАП			МиГ-15	Полк ночных истребителей: в 1950-х годах принимал участие в боевых действиях в Корее

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Поправляем мои ошибки :)

----------


## BratPoRazumu

ЦЕНТРЫ БОЕВОЙ ПОДГОТОВКИ, ПЕРЕУЧИВАНИЯ, ИССЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬСКИЕ, ИСПЫТАТЕЛЬНЫЕ И УЧЕБНЫЕ ЦЕНТРЫ, ЦЕНТРЫ ПОКАЗА, АВИАЦИОННЫЕ БАЗЫ

№ подразделения	Аэродром	Мат. часть	Прим.
1-е ЦЛТКУОФ ВВС	Липецк	МиГ-15, МиГ-17, Ил-28, Ту-16	1-е Центральные летно-тактических курсы усовершенствования офицерского состава ВВС; переформированы в 1954г. из Липецкой высшей авиационной школы ВВС, расформированы в 1960г.
4-й ЦБП и ПЛС	Липецк	Различные типы	4-й Краснознаменный ордена Ленина Центр Боевой Подготовки и Переучивания Летного Состава (ВВС) имени В.П. Чкалова; также встречается обозначение «Центр Боевой Подготовки Фронтовой Авиации»; Краснознаменный ордена Ленина имени В.П. Чкалова - с 1997г., после передачи почетного звания и наград расформированного 1080-го УАЦ; образован в 1953г.; первоначально сформирован в Тамбове, затем переведен в Воронеж (1954г.), в 1960г. переведен в Липецк на место расформированных 1-х Центральных летно-тактических курсов усовершенствования офицерского состава ВВС; в состав входили 91-й ИАП, 455-й САП, 760-й АПИБ, 968-й ИИАП, 12-я ОИВЭ
5-й УТЦ	Теплый Стан	Ми-1	Существовал в начале 1950-х гг.
5-й ЦКП и УАК			В/ч 55666; центр по подготовке иностранного ЛПС и ИАС стран закупавших советскую авиатехнику; в состав входили 714-й, 715-й, 716-й УАП
6-й УТЦ	Торжок	Ми-4, Як-24	До 1955г. базировался на аэродроме ТЕПЛЫЙ СТАН (Москва); в 1955г. перебазирован в Торжок и переформирован в 696-й ОВП (впоследствии – 696-й ИИВП)
11-й УЦ ЗРВ	Гатчина-3		
13-й ВИЦ	Вольск		13-й воздухоплавательный испытательный центр; сформирован в 1957г. на базе 2-й ВАШМ как Воздухоплавательный научно-испытательный исследовательский центр ВВС (ВНИИЦ ВВС)
18-й ЦБП	Красноводск	МиГ-23М/УБ, МиГ-25ПД/ПДС/У, МиГ-29, Ан-26, Ми-8Т	Центр авиации войск ПВО СССР; в/ч 03149
25-е курсы ВВС	Иваново-Северный	Ан-12	Сформирован в 1967г. на аэродроме СЕЩА, где базировались до 1968г.; в 1974г. переформированы в 610-й ЦБП и ПЛС
33-й УЦ А ВМФ СССР	Николаев	Различные типы	33-й учебный центр авиации ВМС СССР имени Е. Н. Преображенского; в/ч 10758; образован в 1959г. на базе Николаевского Военно-Морского минно-торпедного авиационного училища; с февраля 1981г. 33-й ЦБП и ПЛС ВВС ВМФ имени Е. Н. Преображенского
42-й УЦБП	Ашулук	ЗУР и мишени	
43-й ЦБП и ПЛС	Дягилево	Различные типы	Центр боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава Дальней Авиации
106-й УЦ	Оренбург	ЗУР и мишени	В состав входили 745-й и 1271-й ЗРП
116-й ЦБП	Приволжский (Астрахань)	МиГ-21, МиГ-23 =» МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-29	В/ч 28025; встречается обозначение 116-й УЦ БП (учебный центр боевой подготовки); МиГ-23 эксплуатировались как минимум до середины 1990-х гг. (известно о привлечении 5 МиГ-23МЛД к БД в ЧР)
148-й ЦБП и ПЛС	Саваслейка	Як-15, Як-17, Ла-15, МиГ-9 =» МиГ-15, МиГ-17П, МиГ-19П, Як-25, Су-9, Ту-128, Ми-4, Ми-8 =» Як-28П, Су-11, Су-15, МиГ-25П, МиГ-23 =» Су-27, Су-30, МиГ-31	В состав входили 592-й, 594-й и 615-й УИАП; позывной «Калитва»
168-й ЛИК	Кировское	Ми-8, Ми-14, Ка-27/Е, Су-33	168-й летно-испытательный комплекс (входил в состав 3-го Управления ГК НИИ ВВС (морская тематика)
181-й УЦ		ЗУР и мишени	МВО
185-й ЦБП	Астрахань (Ашулук)		
234-й УЦБП	Приозерск (Сары-Шаган)		В/ч 03866
237-й ЦПАТ	Кубинка	Су-25, Су-27, МиГ-29, L-39	В/ч 54876; 237-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени, Александра Невского Центр Показа Авиационной Техники имени трижды Героя Советского Союза маршала авиации И.Н. Кожедуба; был создан 13.08.1992г. на базе 234-го ГСАП (в свою очередь, сформированного из 234-го ГИАП), имени Кожедуба – с августа 1993г.; три эскадрильи центра являются тремя пилотажными группами: «РУССКИЕ ВИТЯЗИ» (1-я АЭ, Су-27), «СТРИЖИ» (2-я АЭ, МиГ-29), «НЕБЕСНЫЕ ГУСАРЫ» (3-я АЭ, Су-25, переформирована - с передачей мат.части в строевые полки, ЛС в основном уволен – в учебно-тренировочную и вооружена L-39); позывной «Правдивый»; в 2010г. включен в состав 4-го ЦБП и ПЛС
267-й ЦПЛС	Ахтубинск		Встречается наименование «267-й центр подготовки летчиков-испытателей»
344-й ЦБП и ПЛС	Торжок	Различные типы	Центр боевой подготовки и переучивания летного состава Армейской Авиации
357-я УЦ ВВС и ПВО	Белгород		
361-й ЦПФПЛС	Агой	Летательных аппаратов не имел	361-й центр психофизиологической подготовки личного состава
405-й УЦ ЗА			405-й учебный центр зенитной артиллерии; ЗакВО
444-й ЦБП и ПЛС А ВМФ	Остров-5 (Веретье)	Ту-22М3, Ту-134УБЛ/УБК, Ту-142/М, Ту-154, Ан-26, L-39, Су-24, Су-33	Позывной «Ирбит»
462-й СЦППЛС А ВМФ	Севастополь	Летательных аппаратов не имел	462-й Специальный центр по психологической подготовке летного состава
610-й ЦБП и ПЛС	Иваново-Северный	Ан-12 =» Ан-12, Ил-76 =» Ил-76	ЦБП и ПЛС военно-транспортной авиации; переформированв 1974г. из 25-х курсов ВВС; матчасть первоначально получена от расформированного в 1979г. обеспечивающего 374-го ВТАП
709-й ЦПФПЛС	Анапа	Летательных аппаратов не имел	
760-й ЦБП ФА	Липецк-2	Су-25	760-й центр боевого применения фронтовой авиации; возможно, в составе 4-го ЦБП и ПЛС
783-й УАЦ	Армавир		
785-й УАЦ	Балашов		
786-й УАЦ	Борисоглебск		
834-й УЦ ВСРТО	Новгород (Новоселицы)		834-й учебный центр войск связи и радиотехнического обеспечения
859-й УЦ	Кача	Ми-14ПС/ПЛ, Ка-27	859-й УЦ ВВС ВМФ
874-й ЦПСРТВ	Владимир		874-й центр подготовки специалистов (расчетов) радиотехнических войск
902-й ЦПСЗРВ	Костерово-1		902-й центр подготовки специалистов (расчетов) зенитно-ракетных войск
924-й ЦБП и ПЛС	Егорьевск (МВО)	Различные типы БПЛА	Центр боевого применения и переучивания личного состава частей беспилотных самолетов; позывной «Горское»
929-й ГЛИЦ	Владимировка, Грошево (Ахтубинск)	Различные типы	929-й Государственный Летно-Испытательный Центр им. В.П. Чкалова; в/ч 15650; был сформирован на базе НИИ-30 (ГКНИИ-30 (Государственный Краснознаменный НИИ №30))
999-я АБ	Кант	Ми-8, Ми-24, МиГ-29, Су-24, Су-25	999-я авиабаза ВВС РФ (Киргизия)
1038-й ЦПЛС (АА)	Чирчик	Ми-24	
1046-й ЦПЛС РА	Шаталово	МиГ-25РБ, Су-17М3Р, Су-24МР	1046-й Центр Подготовки Летного Состава Разведывательной Авиации; был создан на базе 47-го ОГРАП, существовал в 1988-1993гг.; в 1991г. Су-17М3Р заменили на Су-17М4Р
1063-й ЦБПКА	Саки	МиГ-29К, Су-27К, Су-25УТГ	1063-й центр боевой подготовки корабельной авиации; создан в 1988г. на базе 39-го управления испытательного учебно-тренировочного комплекса корабельной авиации; в состав входили 100-й КИАП, 299-й ОКШАП, АЭ из состава 555-го ОИИСАП
1080-й УАЦ	Михайловка / Лябяжье (Борисоглебск)	МиГ-23БН, МиГ-27, Су-17 =» МиГ-29	По некоторым данным именно туда была выведена (с вливанием в состав) 1521-я ИАБ, а/д Мары-2; расформирован в 1997г. с передачей почетного наименования и наград 4-му ЦБП и ПЛС
1270-й ЦПЛС А ВМФ	Бердянск	Су-17, Су-24	
1338-й ИЦ                                                                    	Чкаловский	Ту-134, Ил-22, Ил-80, Ил-82 (Ил-76ВКП/СК)	1338-й Исследовательский Центр
1521-я ИАБ	Мары-2	МиГ-23М/МЛД, МиГ-29	Истребительная авиабаза; также встречается наименование 1521-й ЦБП. Именно там проводилась отработка воздушных боев с эскадрильями «Агрессор» (т.е имитирующими технику боя потенциальных противников, красив их МиГ-29 с "леопардом")
*** ЦБП и ПЛС	Котлас	МиГ-25	Номер не установлен; готовили главным образом иностранный летный состав
*** ЦБП и ПЛС	Луговая / Бишкек	МиГ-23/БН, МиГ-29	Номер не установлен; готовили главным образом иностранный летный состав; возможно, 5-й ЦКП и УА

----------


## SVVAULSH

В 927 иап никогда не было МиГ-23.

----------


## Mig

ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНАЯ АВИАЦИЯ
(АВИАЦИЯ ВВС И ПВО СССР/РФ)

Общий вопрос: каковы хронологические рамки данного обзора? "С"  .... "по"...
Иначе в таблице будет соседствовать "экзотика" типа 2980 ниап с заслуженными полками, имевшими длинную и достойную историю.

----------


## Mig

1-й ГИАП	Текель	ЮГВ	МиГ-15 =» МиГ-17	1-й Гвардейский «Красногвардейский» дважды Краснознаменный орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени ИАП; в/ч 49701; в 1946-50гг. базировался на аэродроме ВЕСПРЕМ; принимал участие в событиях в Венгрии 1956г....

Из этих данных невозможно понять, к каким годам относится инфо...

1 гиап в Текеле базировался очень короткое время в 1952 году. В 1945-1957 годах 1 гиап сначала в составе 11 гиад, а затем в 195 гиад базировался на венгерских аэродромах Папа, Текель, Веспрем, Кумандаш. В Кумандараше 1 гиап  в 1963 году был преобразован в 1 гбап и был подчинен напрямую командованию 59 ВА, которая в свою очередь была переименована в 36 ВА в 1968 году. В 1976 году стал 1 гапиб. В 1991 году выведен в Лебяжье.

----------


## Mig

32-й ГИАП	Шаталово МВО	МиГ-9 =» МиГ-15=» МиГ-17, МиГ-19 =» МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-15УТИ, Як-12М =» МиГ-23...

Общее замечание. В 1950-е, начале 1960-х годов *ВСЕ* истребительные полки по штату имели "спарки" УТИ МиГ-15 и самолет связи Як-12.

Что касается 32 гиап. Полк имел на вооружении МиГ-21Ф, Ф-13, ПФ, ПФМ; МиГ-23С, М, МЛА, МЛД, МЛ.
Полк входил в состав 324 иад лишь 9 месяцев - с февраля по ноябрь 1950 г., т.е. до момента убытия 324-й Свирской иад в Корею. А с ноября 1950 г. и до момента своего расформирования 1 июля 1989 года входил в состав 9 иад, штаб аэродром Кубинка.
32 гиап никогда не был в Корее. В 1988 году в Афганистане летала только 1-я эскадрилья полка.

----------


## Mig

176-й ГИАП	Орешково	МВО	Ла-9, Ла-11=» МиГ-15бис =» МиГ-17	176-й Гвардейский Краснознаменный «Проскуровский» орденов Кутузова III степени и Александра Невского ИАП....

Посмотрите здесь: Форум поддержки АГВП "Стрижи" - 176-й гвардейский Проскуровский иап. Хроника

ИМХО таблица очень "сырая", много ошибок, неточностей и непоняток...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> В 927 иап никогда не было МиГ-23.


к сожалению, из-за того что информация собиралась не один год источник по конкретному факту (и факту ли?  :Smile: ) "поднять" не смогу, но относительно одной АЭ в Березе на 23МЛД встречал неоднократно, речь шла о конце 80-х/90-х годах - возможно, уже в составе ВВС РБ




> ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНАЯ АВИАЦИЯ
> (АВИАЦИЯ ВВС И ПВО СССР/РФ)
> 
> Общий вопрос: каковы хронологические рамки данного обзора? "С"  .... "по"...
> Иначе в таблице будет соседствовать "экзотика" типа 2980 ниап с заслуженными полками, имевшими длинную и достойную историю.


я собирал данные с "после Великой Отечественной" до реформирования в авиабазы. т.е., грубо говоря, с 1946 по 200...




> ИМХО таблица очень "сырая", много ошибок, неточностей и непоняток...



Так я и не спорю  собственно, этот во многом стихийный выброс информации имел целью узнать, насколько данная тема будет интересна и есть ли смысл в ее дальнейшей публикации / обсуждении / дополнении
Если такой интерес есть (похоже, так) можно подумать как это удобнее сделать, в теории можно размахнуться на «красиво», с обновлениями и ссылками; сейчас вся моя база – «вордовские» таблицы, группировка:
Вертолетные подразделения
Бомбардировочные подразделения
Военно-транспортная авиация (включая ОТАПы)
Дальняя авиация
Зенитно-ракетные подразделения
Истребительная авиация
Истребительно-бомбардировочная авиация
Смешанные АП и АЭ
Подразделения беспилотных ЛА
Подразделения ДРЛО
Подразделения РЭБ и РЭП
Разведывательная авиация
Штурмовая авиация
Учебные подразделения
Авиация ВМФ
Авиация КГБ/ФСБ
Авиация ВВ МВД
Авиация МЧС
Прочие подразделения

----------


## Mig

> я собирал данные с "после Великой Отечественной" до реформирования в авиабазы. т.е., грубо говоря, с 1946 по 200...
> 
> Так я и не спорю, собственно, это во многом стихийный выброс информации имел целью узнать....


Сугубо ИМХО:
1) Период 1946-200... слишком большой. Особенно учитывая мощную реорганизацию конца 1940-х годов.
2) Весной следующего года должен выйти справочник по советским ИАП-пам - ВОВ и до какого-то периода 1950-60-х...  на основе архивных материалов. Есть ли смысл дублировать?
3) Стихия - есть материя не контролируемая... А хотелось бы быть вполне уверенным в контроле за ходом проекта.

----------


## An-Z

В нашей википедии я начал вводить инфу по аэродромам-полкам-наименованиям но никакого интереса со строны сообщества этот почин не вызвал. Если это кому то нужно, почему бы не продолжить там, когда Д.С. очистит википедию от спама?

----------


## AndyK

> В нашей википедии я начал вводить инфу по аэродромам-полкам-наименованиям но никакого интереса со строны сообщества этот почин не вызвал. Если это кому то нужно, почему бы не продолжить там, когда Д.С. очистит википедию от спама?


Абсолютно верно подмечено! Тем более что к теме ветке ("правильное написание полков") данная информация имеет косвенное отношение.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> В нашей википедии я начал вводить инфу по аэродромам-полкам-наименованиям но никакого интереса со строны сообщества этот почин не вызвал. Если это кому то нужно, почему бы не продолжить там, когда Д.С. очистит википедию от спама?


Андрей, ИМХО интереса не было потому что эта информация для 99,9(9)% сугубо справочная, листать ее интереса нет, но при этом всякий хочет чтобы при малейшей необходимости - вот только руку протяни - и будет "кладезь". а то, что кладезь этот еще достроить нужно никому не интересно, разве что причастный к данному подразделению забредет, информации подбросит

to Mig
"Сугубо ИМХО:
1) Период 1946-200... слишком большой. Особенно учитывая мощную реорганизацию конца 1940-х годов.
2) Весной следующего года должен выйти справочник по советским ИАП-пам - ВОВ и до какого-то периода 1950-60-х... на основе архивных материалов. Есть ли смысл дублировать?"

1. ну вот так случилось. изначально включались только перевооружившиеся на реактивную технику, но поскольку те же Р-63 служили одновременно с МиГ-15 то включать в список один полк и не включать в список соседний той же ИАД - ерунда какая-то получалась
2. а можно подробнее? где, когда, условия продажи и т.д.?
из свежих изданий, на которые "точу зуб" - где-то в СПб вышла/выходит книга по Морской авиации, по описанию - увесистый "кирпич" с интересным оглавлением, но есть сомнения не кидалово ли это - как мне озвучили, перечисляешь 2500 р. за шт. и через две недели получаешь книгу, что настораживает. вечером деньги, утром...

----------


## Mig

> to Mig
> 2) Весной следующего года должен выйти справочник по советским ИАП-пам - ВОВ и до какого-то периода 1950-60-х... на основе архивных материалов. Есть ли смысл дублировать?"
> 
> 2. а можно подробнее? где, когда, условия продажи и т.д.?
> из свежих изданий, на которые "точу зуб" - где-то в СПб вышла/выходит книга по Морской авиации, по описанию - увесистый "кирпич" с интересным оглавлением, но есть сомнения не кидалово ли это - как мне озвучили, перечисляешь 2500 р. за шт. и через две недели получаешь книгу, что настораживает. вечером деньги, утром...


Книга написана Михаилом Быковым и Владимиром Анохиным. Выход из печати по плану издательства 2013 год. Что-то другое более конкретное до выходы книги едва ли кто скажет.

Что касается книжки о морской авиации, то ее обсуждали на АИФ-е:  Форум сайта www.airforce.ru
Посмотрите в архивах форума.
НЯП книгу характеризовали как уникальное и превосходное издание. Но тираж мизерный, поэтому и цена высокая.

----------


## BAE

> ...разве что причастный к данному подразделению забредет, информации подбросит...


Вот здесь есть кое-какие поправки и уточнения от причастных  :Smile: 
ДВВАИУ.net - ДВВАИУ.net - Тема: СПИСОК ПОЛКОВ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНОЙ АВИАЦИИ СССР (1/7)

----------


## Привод

Большими буквами пишутся: Все воздушные армии, независимо от рода авиации, а так же ВВС внутренних округов, армии ПВО, ракетные армии, флотилии, общевойсковые и танковые армии, военные округа, группы войск, флоты, флотилии. А так же армейские корпуса. Примеры: 16 ВА, 30 ВА ВГК, ВВС СибВО, ВВС МВО, 1 ОА ПВО ОН, 10 ОА ПВО, 50 РА, 43 РА, Северный Флот (СФ), Каспийская Флотилия (КФл), 22 ОА МВО (22 общевойсковая армия МВО), 3 гв. ТА 1 Украинского Фронта, 1 гв ТА МВО, БВО, МО ПВО, ГСВГ, ЦГВ, 1 Украинский Фронт., Резервный Фронт, 13 гв. АК (13 гвардейский Армейский Корпус). Корпуса в составе сухопутных войск, например 4 гвардейский танковый корпус (трехбригадного состава) ВОВ, 21 стрелковый корпус (трёхдивизионного состава) ВОВ, корпуса ПВО, например 3 корпус ПВО МО ПВО - маленькими:  4 гв. тк, 21 ск, 3 к ПВО. Принадлежность к гвардии при этом всегда указывается. всё что ниже Армейского Корпуса - маленькими буквами. иад, тбад, рд, мсд, тд, д ПВО, эск (эскадра), например 12 эск АПЛ Северного Флота), 33 д АПЛ (33 дивизия атомных подводных лодок, бригады, полки, батальоны, дивизионы, отдельные роты, отдельные эскадрильи... через дробь указываются подразделения полка, например: 1/245 мсп (1-й мотострелковый батальон 245 мсп. Все части обеспечения - маленькими: 73 опс 16 ВА, 214 оп РЭБ БФ, 16 обр СпН МВО (16-я отдельная бригада специального назначения МВО.  Исключения: большими совместно с маленькими буквами пишутся части с обязательным указанием рода войск, например: 228 абр БМ (228 артиллерийская бригада большой мощности), 297 овэ РЭБ (297 отдельная вертолетная эскадрилья РЭБ)...131 ордн СН Белорусского Фронта (131 отдельный радиодивизион Специального Назначения)... И т.д. и т.п. 
п.с.
По гвардейским полкам ВВС: 47 ограп -  не совсем корректное написание с т. зр. "Наставления по переписке штабов...". Надо писать 47 гв. орап. Хотя я был в штабе 47 ограп и практически во всех документах полка встречал написание 47 ограп. Исключениями были официальные документы в штабы МВО и ВВС МВО и др.

----------


## Привод

Вот документ из интернета о планировании стратегического многостепенного учения войск гнскольких округов, групп советских войск за границей и Балтийского Флота с грифом СС. Это перепечатка, а не точная копия документа, поэтому в написании частей армейского, фронтового, флотского комплекта и комплекта частей и соединений фронтовой авиации отмечается чехарда, но общий перечень правильный. Иногда указаны пояснения к частям, например зрбр "Круг". Это не совсем правильно, но для понимания документа исполнителями по принадлежности этой бригады важно, т.к. зенитные ракетные бригады относятся к фронтовым зрбр фронтового комплекта, есть еще армейские зрбр из комплекта частей общевойсковых армий. Чтобы не путаться написали с уточнением "Круг", хотя можно было бы писать либо армейская зрбр или фронтовая зрбр, по принадлежности к армии или фронту на ТВД.
ВИФ2 NE

----------


## Panda-9

> Большими буквами пишутся: ... Исключениями были официальные документы в штабы МВО и ВВС МВО и др.


Как я понимаю, источник этих норм "штабной", а не русско-литературный. Разница в применении в двух этих областях имеется, и существенная.

----------


## APKAH

> п.с.
> По гвардейским полкам ВВС: 47 ограп -  не совсем корректное написание с т. зр. "Наставления по переписке штабов...". Надо писать 47 гв. орап. Хотя я был в штабе 47 ограп и практически во всех документах полка встречал написание 47 ограп. Исключениями были официальные документы в штабы МВО и ВВС МВО и др.


Можно поинтересоваться, а в каком году вы знакомились с документами 47 ограп? Вносились ли изменения в "Наставления по переписке штабов..." в 90-е годы? К примеру, чем отличается "наставления" 1985 года от 2005 года?

А также, как по вашему, правильно ли пишутся с большой буквы центры боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава (встречалось написания как маленькими, так и большими буквами)? К примеру некоторые наименования из раздела "эксплуатанты":

*91 ииап 4 ЦБП и ПЛС* ВВС (в/ч 23251) а/д Липецк-2, Липецкая обл.
*100 киап* 39-й ИУТК ВГК ВМФ (в/ч 45782) а/д Новофедоровка, Крымская обл., Украина
*582 иап* 4-я ВА ВГК ОН ВВС (в/ч 65203) а/д Хойна, Польша

----------


## Fencer

> В связи с нововведениями... Как "авиабаза" сокращается? 6977 АБ? Или аб?


В последнее время в открытых источниках пишется АвГр 6983 АвБ или 6983 АвБ.

----------


## Привод

> Можно поинтересоваться, а в каком году вы знакомились с документами 47 ограп? Вносились ли изменения в "Наставления по переписке штабов..." в 90-е годы? К примеру, чем отличается "наставления" 1985 года от 2005 года?
> 
> А также, как по вашему, правильно ли пишутся с большой буквы центры боевой подготовки и переучивания лётного состава


47 ограп - на протяжении 1985 - 2000 г. Непосредственно в полку - январь 1985 и на "Дозор-86", "Поиск-87" в БВО: учения по маскировке, разведке и РЭБ, полк на какой-то период менял свое название на 47 гвардейский центр... По изменениям "Наставления..." ничего сказать не могу. В Липецке не был. Не совсем стандартные написания действительных наименований, наподобие: црпу ОН (центральный радиопеленгаторный узел Осназ), мро ОН (морской радиоотряд Осназ), орао (отдельный разведывательный авиационный отряд), цбп плс..., уц РЭБ,  АРЗ, бхвт (база хранения вооружения и техники), ОУЦ (окружной учебный центр), арсенал ГРАУ, уктк (узел комплексного технического контроля), пртк (пункт радиотехнического контроля, пртб, узел РЭБ, объект "С" и т.д. и т.п. по уровню подчиненности соответствуют (приравниваются) к частям и соединениям не выше дивизии, например объект "С", чаще полка, отдельного батальона (ротного состава)/дивизиона (батарейного состава) и отдельного батальона взводного состава, поэтому и пишутся маленькими. Учебные центры окружного подчинения, межвидовые учебные центры и учебные центры родов войск и видов ВС - встречал различные написания. Например окружной учебный центр, соответствующий учебной мотострелковой дивизии писали большими буквами. А межвидовой учебный центр по подготовке специалистов и частей РЭБ - почему-то маленькими: 619 уц РЭБ.

----------


## Привод

Уточнил у кадровых лётчиков по написанию 47 ограп. Высказали предположение, что в силу традиций ВОВ, и вообще особого доброго отношения народа к авиации, не стали менять устоявшиеся в ВВС традиции и пишут как в "старые добрые времена". Всё без претензий на "истину последней дистанции". Так и сказали. Лётчик из 219 одрап 30 ВА ВГК. Спасск Дальний, Иркутск. Оператор разведки и РЭБ Ту-16р.

----------


## F74

> *91 ииап 4 ЦБП и ПЛС* ВВС (в/ч 23251) а/д Липецк-2, Липецкая обл.


Насколько помню, в конце 1990х-начале 2000 в Липецке был 968 иисап (в/ч 16651, сейчас в/ч 62632А)

----------


## Привод

В период ВОВ вообще писали очень непривычно для современной переписки. Включали даже почетные наименования частей в аббревиатуру. Вот пример 9 гвардейская воздушно-десантная дивизия. Приказ о последнем награждении подписан командиром 9 ГВДПКССД гвардии полковником Волковым, 1945 год.

----------


## Привод

А где и 47 гв. орап. (47 ограп).

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> В последнее время в открытых источниках пишется АвГр 6983 АвБ или 6983 АвБ.


Да не важно какие источники - важно правильно писать. Уже ж в начале ветки говорили - есть "Правила... оформления боевых документов" и не надо ничего выдумывать. Сейчас выжимки из этого документа в современной версии есть даже в инете. Вот хоть тут в приложении посмотреть можно. Художественной прозы нам и в СМИ хватает. 
DOC]
САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГСКИЙ ВОЕННЫЙ ТОПОГРАФИЧЕСКИЙ ...
download.guap.ru/public/uvc/rvsn/vt/vt_2.doc‎

----------


## Mig

> Да не важно какие источники - важно правильно писать. Уже ж в начале ветки говорили есть Правила оформления боевых документов и не надо ничего выдумывать. Сейчас выжимки из этого документа в современной версии есть даже в инете вот хоть тут в приложении посмотреть можно. Художественной прозы нам и в СМИ хватает. 
> DOC]‎


Полностью согласен!
Надо писать: 123 иап, 32 гиап, 968 иисап, 47 ограп, 3 гиад, 16 ВА!  Все другие - варианты непрофессиональный новояз, ИМХО

----------


## APKAH

Если уже начали про гвардейские полки говорить, не могу обойти стороной вопрос о "гвардиях". Мне очень интересно, почему последние лет пятнадцать (а то и больше) знак "гвардия" на самолёты гвардейских полков больше не наносят?
Знак "гвардия" в советское время присваивался не всем самолётам (Су-27) в гвардейских полках, а лишь выборочно. Самые молодые "гвардии" я нашёл на самолётах Су-27П №22 и №24, переданных в 22 гиап (Центральная Угловая) с КнААПО осенью 1996 года:

А также на Су-30 переданные с ИАПО в 54 иап (Саваслейка). Последние машины, №53 и №54, имеюшие "гвардию" были также были переданы осенью 1996-го:


 В возрождённом в 2001 году 9 иап (Килп-Явр) знак гвардии и вовсе не наносился, в 689 гиап после ремонта машинам прежние "гвардии" уже не наносят...Возможно известны случаи присвоения знака "гвардия" (не только самолётам семейства Су-27) уже после 1996 года?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Если уже начали про гвардейские полки говорить, не могу обойти стороной вопрос о "гвардиях". Мне очень интересно, почему последние лет пятнадцать (а то и больше) знак "гвардия" на самолёты гвардейских полков больше не наносят?
> Знак "гвардия" в советское время присваивался не всем самолётам (Су-27) в гвардейских полках, а лишь выборочно. Самые молодые "гвардии" я нашёл на самолётах Су-27П №22 и №24, переданных в 22 гиап (Центральная Угловая) с КнААПО осенью 1996 года:
> 
> А также на Су-30 переданные с ИАПО в 54 иап (Саваслейка). Последние машины, №53 и №54, имеюшие "гвардию" были также были переданы осенью 1996-го:
> 
> 
>  В возрождённом в 2001 году 9 иап (Килп-Явр) знак гвардии и вовсе не наносился, в 689 гиап после ремонта машинам прежние "гвардии" уже не наносят...Возможно известны случаи присвоения знака "гвардия" (не только самолётам семейства Су-27) уже после 1996 года?


В России отменили "советский" знак гвардии и сейчас он выглядит как белый крест что многие даже не знают, ну многие не принимают.

----------


## Sr10

> Мне очень интересно, почему последние лет пятнадцать (а то и больше) знак "гвардия" на самолёты гвардейских полков больше не наносят?


Кэп подсказывает, это потому что более 20 лет назад СССР кончился - вместе со всеми своими знаками.

----------


## APKAH

> Кэп подсказывает, это потому что более 20 лет назад СССР кончился - вместе со всеми своими знаками.


в 1996 году Советский Союз давно уже канул в лету.



> В России отменили "советский" знак гвардии и сейчас он выглядит как белый крест что многие даже не знают, ну многие не принимают.


Вы имеете ввиду этот знак или другой? Как я понимаю это был временный знак, которого сейчас нет ни на одном самолёте (Су-27) ни в ЦУ (экс 22 иап) ни в других полках. Есть ли у вас фотографии нанесения знака на другие самолёты?

----------


## An-Z

> Если уже начали про гвардейские полки говорить, не могу обойти стороной вопрос о "гвардиях". Мне очень интересно, почему последние лет пятнадцать (а то и больше) знак "гвардия" на самолёты гвардейских полков больше не наносят?


Наносят, например на мончегорских Су-24МР... Но я не слышал, чтоб когда то знак "Гвардия" *присваивался* конкретному самолёту...

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Вы имеете ввиду этот знак или другой? Как я понимаю это был временный знак, которого сейчас нет ни на одном самолёте (Су-27) ни в ЦУ (экс 22 иап) ни в других полках. Есть ли у вас фотографии нанесения знака на другие самолёты?



Именно он. Вопрос не в том есть ли он на самолетах, просто старой гвардии нет в Российской Армии и Флоте, а то что его используют противоречит современным законам, как и красные полковые знамена, которые заменяют на новые российские.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Наносят, например на мончегорских Су-24МР... Но я не слышал, чтоб когда то знак "Гвардия" *присваивался* конкретному самолёту...


Гвардейское звание присваивается личному составу, а не технике. В советские времена на самолеты, кроме бортового номера и звезд, ничего не наносили.

----------


## An-Z

> ....В советские времена на самолеты, кроме бортового номера и звезд, ничего не наносили.


Так уж и НИЧЕГО. Вы заблуждаетесь, мягко говоря...

----------


## Sr10

> в 1996 году Советский Союз давно уже канул в лету.


До мест все доходит с опозданием :) 
Несколько лет по инерции рисовали - было еще кому, чем, и главное - еще сохранялись побудительные мотивы.

----------


## ПОМОР

Как правило, при составлении сокращенных обозначений одно и то же слово в одном и том же тексте или группе совместно используемых текстов стремятся сокращать одной и той же буквой. Однако это не всегда удается. Чтобы исключить применение одного и того же сокращения для различных словосочетаний, допускается образовывать сокращения смешанного типа, например: дальнее обнаружение - ДО, десантный отряд - ДесО. Если первое сокращение - это часть аббревиатуры, то второе сокращение - это сочетание усечения и аббревиатуры.

Сокращенное обозначение может состоять как из одного, так и из нескольких аббревиатур, усечений, графических сокращений. При этом длина сокращенного обозначения не должна превышать 10 символов, включая пробелы. Например: противодействие иностранным техническим разведкам - ПД ИТР, батальон радиоэлектронной борьбы - б РЭБ.

Сокращенные обозначения на морских оперативных картах используются не только в пояснительных текстах, но и в условных знаках.

Внутри условных знаков, как правило, используются сокращенные обозначения назначений кораблей специального обеспечения, специализации летательных аппаратов, типов и специализации судов обеспечения, названий объединений, соединений и частей:


Рядом с условными знаками употребляются сокращенные обозначения пунктов управления, источников информации о противнике, предназначения складов (баз), виды (типы) вооружения, техники:


Пояснительный текст на карте пишется предложениями, в которых содержится не более трех-четырех сокращенных обозначений, кроме случаев их простого перечисления.

Количество соединений, кораблей и частей, а также количество единиц вооружения, боевой техники и транспорта указывается прописью рядом с сокращенным обозначением, например: две брпл, три МиГ-23. В таблицах соотношения сил и средств и в расчетах это же количество указывается также рядом с сокращенным обозначением, но цифрами, например: кр - 5, фр-6.

Для того чтобы подчеркнуть значимость сокращенного обозначения, оно может писаться прописными или строчными буквами.

Сокращенные обозначения записываются прописными буквами, когда обозначаются виды Вооруженных Сил; рода сил ВМФ, специальные войска, оперативно-стратегические и оперативные объединения, учреждения, предприятия, организации, центры, базы, госпитали, узлы, пункты, посты, временные формирования, образцы марок, комплексов вооружения, техники, должностные лица и терминология общего назначения.

Строчные буквы применяются при обозначении соединений, частей и подразделений, организационно-штатных формирований в тактическом звене, пояснений об их назначении, классов (подклассов) кораблей и судов ВМФ, а также для сокращения ряда общепринятых терминов: полко-вылет -п/в, самолето-вылет - с/в, суточная дача - с/д; безымянный - бзм, высота -вые, заправка - зап, боевой комплект - бк, отдельный - отд и другие.

Сокращенные обозначения объединений, соединений и частей противника составляются по тем же правилам, что и для наших сил. Следует помнить, что не вызывают затруднений в чтении только хорошо устоявшиеся (общеизвестные) сокращенные обозначения типа Военно-Морской Флот - ВМФ и сокращенные обозначения, регламентированные Правилами разработки боевых документов

----------


## Василий Гоголев

В сети появилась вот такая книга:
*Тактические условные знаки.* Изд. Интендантская академия Красной Армии им. Молотова В.М., Москва, 1942.
Ссылка: http://mirknig.com/knigi/military_hi...nye-znaki.html

Сборник буквенных сокращений применяемых при составлении штабной документации.

Образец страницы:

----------


## An-Z

А по авиационным частям там что то есть?

----------


## Fencer

Авиабазы МО РФ сейчас обратно переименовываются в авиационные полки.У кого есть ссылки или информация какая авиабаза каким полком стала?

----------


## Василий Гоголев

> А по авиационным частям там что то есть?

----------


## Gefest83

> Авиабазы МО РФ сейчас обратно переименовываются в авиационные полки.У кого есть ссылки или информация какая авиабаза каким полком стала?


Мончегорск - 98 ОСАП

----------


## Fencer

> Мончегорск - 98 ОСАП


Продолжу.
5-я авиагруппу 6983-й авиабазы (Дзёмги) обратно переименовали в 23-й иап. Какой дивизии подчиняется?
А на базе 6983-й авиабазы (в/ч 62231, Хурба) появилась дивизия (в/ч 62231) и полк (в/ч 77983). Что за дивизия и полк?

----------


## AC

> Продолжу.
> 5-я авиагруппу 6983-й авиабазы (Дзёмги) обратно переименовали в 23-й иап. Какой дивизии подчиняется?
> А на базе 6983-й авиабазы (в/ч 62231, Хурба) появилась дивизия (в/ч 62231) и полк (в/ч 77983). Что за дивизия и полк?


303-я гвардейская смешанная авиационная дивизия, ей и подчиняется:
http://function.mil.ru/images/milita...1-1%281%29.jpg

----------


## Fencer

> 303-я гвардейская смешанная авиационная дивизия, ей и подчиняется:
> http://function.mil.ru/images/milita...1-1%281%29.jpg


Спасибо.Я как то видел этот фоторепортаж,а надпись за спинами не прочитал внимательно.
Получается 303-я гсад (в/ч 62231,Хурба) в составе 277 бап (в/ч 77983,Хурба),23 иап (в/ч ?????,Дзёмги).А кто еще входит в 303-ю гсад?

----------


## Fencer

Думаю многим будет интересно почитать.
Статья "На руинах Великого и Могучего" (журнал "Авиация и Время" 5,2012).
Не могу здесь загрузить ни как.Поэтому даю ссылку на соседний форум - пост # 14127 Морская авиация есть и будет! - VII - Страница 1413 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.

----------


## Fencer

С 01.12.2013 следующие авиабазы эксплуатирующие самолёты Су-27 изменили наименование:

22 гв. иап 303 гв. сад 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО (Ц.Угловая)
23 иап 303 гв. сад 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО (в/ч 77984,Дземги)
159 гв. иап 105 сад 1-го командования ВВС и ПВО (Бесовец)
790 гв. иап 105 сад 1-го командования ВВС и ПВО (Хотилово)
1 АвГр 6972 АвБ 4-го командования ВВС и ПВО (Крымск) - с этим не уверен, может кто знает кем
стал крымский полк?
72 АвБ БФ им. маршала авиации И.И. Борзова (Чкаловск)
279 киап СФ (Североморск-3)
195 УаВБ (Кущевская) - ?

Источник http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...iya-serii-128/.

----------


## Fencer

> А кто еще входит в 303-ю гсад?


22 гв. иап 303 гв. сад 3-го командования ВВС и ПВО (Ц.Угловая) http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...iya-serii-128/.

----------


## ОБУ

Крымск- 3 гв. иап 1 гв. сад

----------


## Almer

979 ИАП никогда не имел отношения к Рожанке, нет аэ.Рожанка, есть аэ.Щучин.
Книга "Наш Волковысский Краснознаменный..."

----------


## Йиржи

Воскресенний привет всем!

Пример написания гвардейского полка: 46. Гв.НБАП.

Так можно писать? Спасибо.

----------


## An-Z

Правильнее  46 гв. нбап

----------


## Fencer

> Правильнее  46 гв. нбап


Или 46 гнбап

----------


## Йиржи

Андрей и Fencer огромное спасибо. Значит буду употеблять так по вашему совету. Еще хочу спросить. Такое обозначение можно использоват и про послевоенны и современный период?

----------


## An-Z

Да, вполне допустимо

----------


## Fencer

> 277 бап (в/ч 77983,Хурба)


http://www.fotovalkirumodelism.com/page.php?page=413

----------


## Fencer

> 277 бап (в/ч 44346,Хурба)


Скачано в интернете

----------


## Fencer

История образования 696 иивп

----------


## Fencer

33 отсап (в/ч 49719, а/д Левашово) Левашово, фото нынешних реалий. - Страница 14 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## ПСП

Кто-нибудь владеет информацией по 385 иап  из 101 иад ПВО (г.Троицк)? Когда он был расформирован???

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Здесь написано что расформирован 30.11.1971.

385-й иап сформирован 21.06.1950. в г. Троицке Челябинской обл. Базирование: 54 06 40N, 61 32 17E.

Входил:
- 101-я иад, 6.1950 - 1960.,
- 19-й кПВО, 1960 - 1971.

На вооружении: Ла-9, 1950-1952., MиГ-15, 1952-1957., MиГ-17, 1957-1961., Су-9, 1961-1971.

----------


## PPV

> Здесь написано что расформирован 30.11.1971.
> 
> 385-й иап сформирован 21.06.1950. в г. Троицке Челябинской обл. Базирование: 54 06 40N, 61 32 17E.
> 
> Входил:
> - 101-я иад, 6.1950 - 1960.,
> - 19-й кПВО, 1960 - 1971.
> 
> На вооружении: Ла-9, 1950-1952., MиГ-15, 1952-1957., MиГ-17, 1957-1961., Су-9, 1961-1971.


Су-9 в этом полку никогда не было...

----------


## ПСП

Тов. ИнженерЪ, благодарю за ответ! 
Но есть сомнения в данных этого сайта. По ним выходит, что 412 иап (101 иад ПВО) сразу (в 1949) был сформирован в Домбаровском, а не в Троицке.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Там данные далеко не безупречные. Есть как правильная информация, так и ошибочная. 
Например, вот указаны все зрд и тех. дивизион 426 зрп 20 кПВО 4 ОА ПВО, все БСП 52 рд РВСН, а так же аэр. Большое Савино (базирование 764 иап 20 кПВО 4 ОА ПВО) и аэр. Бахаревка по состоянию на 1964 г.:

Soviet Armed Forces 1945-1991

----------


## ПСП

> ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬНАЯ АВИАЦИЯ
> (АВИАЦИЯ ВВС И ПВО СССР/РФ)
> 412-й ИАП Домбаровский 4-я ОА ПВО МиГ-15бис =» Су-9 =» Як-28П =» МиГ-23П/М В/ч 64211; ранее базировался на аэродроме ТРОИЦК (4-я ОА ПВО, МиГ-15бис)


Летом 1972 года в 412 иап ПВО были две аэ на Су-9 и одна аэ на МиГ-17/ПФ. Был один УТИ МиГ-15 и пара Су-7У.

----------


## AMCXXL

> 33 отсап (в/ч 49719, а/д Левашово) Левашово, фото нынешних реалий. - Страница 14 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Я нахожу мало информации о новых номерах транспортных полков

*33 отсап* (в/ч 49719, а/д Левашово) https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3001588.html 
(До этого было 138 осап а затем 6º Ав.Гр. 7000 АвБ)
был  1 января 2014 года на  основе 1080-й АвБ на аэродроме Громово и выведенной с аэродрома Плесецк 17-й осаэ.

*30 отсап* (Ростове-на-Дону) https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3018000.html 
(с 1945: 138-я осаэ, 1992:  535-й осап , 2003: 229 АвБ , 2010: 546 АвБ а затем 4º Ав.Гр. 6972 АвБ)

*32 отсап* , 14 армия ВВС и ПВО (Кольцово) Авария Ил-18В в районе Тикси (борт RF-91821), 19 декабря 2016 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы военной авиации в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика
(До этого было 75-й осаэ (или 142 ??) , 30-й АвБ , 4º Ав.Гр. 6980 АвБ а также 390-й осап)

*35 отсап* , 11 армия ВВС и ПВО (Хабаровск)  https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/39867
(До этого было 257-й осап , 265-й АвБ а затем 6º Ав.Гр. 6983 АвБ)

Любое подтверждение 32 и 35 полков?

----------


## AMCXXL

https://www.tambov.kp.ru/daily/26834.5/3874741/
*27-го смешанного авиационного полка* начинается с 1953 года - с 652-го учебного полка, который вошёл в состав Тамбовского высшего военного авиационного училища лётчиков им. Марины Расковой. За эти годы полк несколько раз переформировывался. А с 1998 года по 2000-й лётная жизнь на аэродроме Тамбов "Динарий" прекратилась. Но мы верили, что авиация на Тамбовщине возродится, - рассказывает военный лётчик. - И в 2000 году была сформирована 338-я учебная авиационная эскадрилья. Дальше - авиационная база и группа. А сейчас - полк
http://atskda.ru/personal13.html
В 1998 году авиационно-техническая база была переформирована в авиационную комендатуру, где штатом авиационно-техническая служба не предусматривалась. 
В 2000 году формируется отдельная учебная авиационная эскадрилья (ОУАЭ). Для ее обеспечения создается отдельная рота аэродромно-технического обеспечения (ОРАТО, войсковая часть 24870), в штат которой входит авиационно-техническая служба, состоящая из двух человек (военнослужащих).
В 2002 году на базе ОУАЭ формируется 1449 авиационная база (войсковая часть 24815), на вооружении которой стоят самолеты Ту-134УБЛ, Ту-134УБШ, Ан-12, Ан-26, Ил-18.
С 1992 года по 2011 год часть входила в состав 43 ЦБП и ПЛС ДА. 
В 2011 году авиационная база была переформирована в авиационную группу (войсковая часть 62632-К) и организационно вошла в состав 4 ЦБП и ПЛС ВВС (г. Липецк). Штат авиационно-технической службы с 15 марта 2011 года состоял из шести человек (два военнослужащих, четыре гражданских).
В 2014 году авиационная группа была переформирована в 27 смешанный авиационный полк (САП, войсковая часть 77977). Организационно 27 САП вошел в состав 43 ЦБП и ПЛС ДА (г. Рязань

----------


## Бортач

2002 году на базе ОУАЭ формируется 1449 авиационная база (войсковая часть 24815), на вооружении которой стоят самолеты Ту-134УБЛ, Ту-134УБШ, Ан-12, Ан-26, Ил-18.
С 1992 года по 2011 год часть входила в состав 43 ЦБП и ПЛС ДА.
Нет такого типа с-та - Ту-134УБШ.

----------


## off-topic-off

> САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГСКИЙ ВОЕННЫЙ ТОПОГРАФИЧЕСКИЙ ...
> download.guap.ru/public/uvc/rvsn/vt/vt_2.doc‎


Ссылка более недоступна

----------


## AMCXXL

В Калининграде сформировано управление *132-й смешанной авиационной дивизии*
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3639474.html

управление 72-й авиационной базы Морской авиации Балтийского флота переформировано в управление 132-й смешанной авиационной дивизии Морской авиации Балтийского флота, объединившей всю авиационную группировку Балтийского флота в Калининградской области.

Формирование 132-й смешанной авиадивизии стало возможным после восстановления в конце 2018 года в составе калининградской группировки Морской авиации Балтийсого флота двух боевых авиационных полков:

* *689-го гвардейского истребительного Сандомирского ордена Александра Невского авиационного полка имени маршала авиации А.И. Покрышкина* 

* *4-го отдельного гвардейского морского штурмового Новгородско-Клайпедского Краснознаменного авиационного полка имени маршала авиации И.И. Борзова.* 

Также в состав 132-й смешанной авиадивизии, предположительно, вошел сформированный смешанный авиационный полк (видимо, объединивший транспортные и авиационные компоненты бывшей 72-й авиабазы). Кроме того, по имеющейся неофициальной информации, в составе 132-й смешанной авиадивизии возможно формирование вертолетного полка армейской авиации.

----------


## Fencer

Много информации по ВТА СССР и России
https://xn--80abladnapzd0axo.xn--p1ai/index.php?id=102
https://xn--80abladnapzd0axo.xn--p1ai/index.php?id=97

----------


## AMCXXL

*190-му УСАП MA* (учебному смешанному авиационному полку Морской авиации) в Ейске 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...396915&lang=RU
Боевые знамена получили учебные части Морской авиации в Краснодарском крае - Минобороны
01.12.2015 16:20:03
       Москва. 1 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Торжественный ритуал вручения Боевых знамен 859-му Центру боевого применения и переучивания летного состава Морской авиации Военно-Морского Флота и 190-му учебному смешанному авиационному полку Морской авиации прошёл в Ейске (Краснодарский край) во вторник.
       "По словам начальника Морской авиации ВМФ генерал-майора Игоря Кожина 859 Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава Морской авиации ВМФ ведет интенсивную подготовку летного состава практически на все типы машин", сказано в сообщении пресс-службы Минобороны РФ, которое поступило в "Интерфакс-АВН" во вторник.
       Центр готовит летчиков для самолётов Су-30 СМ, Су-33, МиГ-29-К, Ил-38, Ту-142, а также вертолетчиков для Ка-27, Ка-28, Ка-31, Ка-29, Ми-8.

----------


## Fencer

Состав, организация, дислокация Военно-воздушных сил РККА (20.10.1939 г.)  https://aviaforum.ru/threads/istorii....42396/page-38

----------

